# Meerforellenfänge 2021



## pikehunter0567

Erstmal ein frohes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr an alle. Bin heute spontan nach dem Dienst an die Küste gefahren. Leider nicht erfolgreich,hatte einen guten Biss und direkt nach dem Anhieb für einen kurzen Moment schweren Kontakt bis das neue Fluorocarbon Vorfach seinen Dienst quittierte, Fisch und Durchlaufblinker adieu. Danach mit Blinker und Wobbler noch ca 2,5 h weiter probiert ohne Kontakt. Werde von 0,35 auf 0,45 Fluoro umsteigen.
LG Ingo


----------



## Silvio.i

Gestern gab es an der westrüganer Küste eine Mefo Anfang 40. War der einzige Biss.


----------



## Janjo94

Moin Leute war mal wieder, das erste mal dieses Jahr, auf der Suche nach Silberbarren in der Ecke Hohewacht unterwegs... Siehe da direkt erfolgreich. Eine Stunde geangelt und wieder nachhause. 
Insgesamt konnten wir zu zweit 4 Meerforellen überlisten, wovon wir je aber nur eine mitgenommen haben (56cm siehe unten). Super Blank der Fisch. Jetzt muss der nur noch schmecken. Petri heil weiterhin


----------



## AXTI

Petri , Tolle Fische hast Du da,  da kribbelt es schon wieder, muss unbedingt los...Auf Blech oder Fliege ?


----------



## Janjo94

Danke. 
Weder noch war ein Spöket 18g. 
Aber ein Kollege hat vorher auf ein snaps eine gefangen, aber ich glaube dort wäre das in diesem Moment egal gewesen....


----------



## Silvio.i

Ich war Samstag auf dem Darss unterwegs. Gab 3 Bisse, wobei eine 47 mit nach Hause durfte!


----------



## Silvio.i

Sonntag gin es nochmal an die selbe Stelle. Es gab 2 Bisse. Eine blieb hängen. War mein PB mit der Spinnrute. Fette 57cm.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Petri den Fängern, bei uns in der Eckernförder Bucht war letzte Woche trotz guter Bedingungen kein Fisch. Dreimal los gewesen und ganz sauber abgeschneidert. aber die Devise heißt dran bleiben.


----------



## Silvio.i

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern, bei uns in der Eckernförder Bucht war letzte Woche trotz guter Bedingungen kein Fisch. Dreimal los gewesen und ganz sauber abgeschneidert. aber die Devise heißt dran bleiben.


Mach das mal! Für mich heißt es Feierabend an der Küste. Ich darf leider unseren "Corona-Hotspot" nur noch im Umkreis von 15km abangeln.


----------



## sprogoe

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Mach das mal! Für mich heißt es Feierabend an der Küste. Ich darf leider unseren "Corona-Hotspot" nur noch im Umkreis von 15km abangeln.



Mußt Du Dir "Sieben Meilenstiefel kaufen"


----------



## LekkerVis

Fuuuuuck! Ich hatte bis eben gar nicht auf dem Schirm, dass ich ja jetzt gar nicht mehr auf Mefo angeln darf, wenn man sich an die 15 Kilometer-Regelung hält......


----------



## hanzz

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Fuuuuuck! Ich hatte bis eben gar nicht auf dem Schirm, dass ich ja jetzt gar nicht mehr auf Mefo angeln darf, wenn man sich an die 15 Kilometer-Regelung hält......


Ja nu. Die gilt ja jetzt nicht pauschal überall. 
Habt ihr Werte über 200?


----------



## seatrout61

Des einen Freud, des anderen Leid, ist mir aber momentan noch zu kalt...Tackle ist startklar, Marke nach 5 Jahren Pause geklebt...


----------



## Silvio.i

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja nu. Die gilt ja jetzt nicht pauschal überall.
> Habt ihr Werte über 200?


Leider "ja"! Wir haben einfach zu viele Altenheime.


----------



## henry73

Heute zu zweit los gewesen und das schöne Wetter genutzt. Am späten Vormittag gab's ein Beißfenster und 7-8 kurze Bisse, Nachläufer usw.
Letztlich konnte aber nur 1 x Silber gelandet werden. Da noch knapp untermaßig auch umgehend wieder released.

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Lubert

Bei mir gestern null,null


----------



## dirk.steffen

Noch ein Nachtrag von Donnerstag. Wegen des ganzen Rummels drum-herum fast vergessen hier auch zu posten ;-)

Ja, es gibt so Tage, da wird man für viele Leiden entschädigt. Heute war so einer und Petrus war mir mehr als wohlgesonnen.
Ab Mittag stand ich an meinem freien Tag im Wasser, nach einem relativ langen Fußmarsch. Nach einem Wechsel auf einen rot/schwarzen Snaps dauerte es keine 3 Würfe und es gab einen heftigen Einschlag. Ich wußte gleich, das ist ein richtig guter Fisch. Nach dem ersten Sprung war klar, wenn ich die lande ist das meine größte Meerforelle (bisher 78 cm vor fast 25 Jahren). Nach bangen Minuten und gefühlt endlosem Drill konnte ich den Fisch dann stranden. Am Ufer lagen dann 85 cm und 6,2 kg blankes Silber.
Das sind die Tage von denen wir träumen


----------



## feko

Super... Toller Fisch. Dickes Petri.


----------



## u-see fischer

Wow, was für ein Fisch, dickes Petri


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Von mir auch ein super dickes Petri zu dem kapitalen Heringsfresser. Ja das sind die Momente die den fleißigen und ausdauernden Vorbehalten sind. 
Kurzer Nachtrag zu meinem Donnerstag, der ja ein guter Fischtag war. Auch bei mir bissen bei Frühlingshaften Temperaturen von 9 Grad, der Meerforellen. Allerdings durften Sie alle wieder schwimmen. Zwei 40 er Blankfische die noch wachsen dürfen und eine gute 60er die Kugelrund war , allerdings noch voll im Laichgeschäft. Aber immerhin ein guter Start in 2021 . nach vorab vier erfolglosen Angeltripps in diesem Monat. 
Weiterhin allen die losziehen viel Glück und ein dickes Petri


----------



## UMueller

@ dirk.steffen

 Ein Traumfisch. Blitzeblankes Silber und dazu wunderschön. Das ist angeln . . . . . . .  .

Petri


----------



## seatrout61

Fettes Petri Dirk, nachdem ich Mittwoch/Donnerstag in FL/ECK abgeschneidert hatte, war ich überrascht und erfreut zugleich deinen Fangbericht abends auf dem Sofa in der Tagesschau-App lesen zu dürfen...DAS macht Mut und Hoffnung.

Snaps fängt aktuell auch auf Bornholm, hatte ich Mittwoch in 25 und 30g auch in rot-schwarz und gelb-grün am Band, Donnerstag waren nur leichte Köder (Snurrebassen und Möresilda) möglich.


----------



## henry73

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu diesem blitzeblanken Ausnahmefisch! Der verdiente Lohn für Ausdauer, Fleiß und Beharrlichkeit!
Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort gewesen. Dazu noch das winzige Quentchen Anglerglück - dann knackt man sein PB auch nach 25 Jahren nochmal.
Das sind die Fische bzw. die Fangaussicht darauf, die einen immer wieder dazu bringen sich auch bei widrigen, ungemütlichen Bedingungen stundenlang im eiskalten Wasser rumzutreiben.

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## aesche100

Petri Heil zum tollen Fang!! 
Das sind die Momente im Leben an denen man mal kurz die Luft anhalten kann


----------



## Windfinder

Petri für den Brummer! 
NDR war schneller mit der Berichterstattung als du!  Nun musst du leider wieder 25 Jahre warten. Denn jetzt sind wir dran.


----------



## janko

Ich dachte eigentlich, diese Größen sind in der Ecke schon seit 20 Jahren ausgestorben  
Das du, wie ich  noch diesen wunderbaren dänischen Kecher hast und verwendest, hat der Mefogott gesehen.
Petri Dirk, hast es verdient.


----------



## mefohunter84

Moin Dirk,
Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal ein dicker Petri Heil zu diesem Ausnahmefisch. Und.. Es hat der Richtigen getroffen!


----------



## dirk.steffen

Danke Rolf.
Ich hoffe ja immer noch, das wir irgendwann noch einmal zusammen loskommen. Egal auf was und wo   Du weißt, Du kriegst auch doppelte ärztliche Betreuung


----------



## Skott

dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Danke Rolf.
> Ich hoffe ja immer noch, das wir irgendwann noch einmal zusammen loskommen. Egal auf was und wo   Du weißt, Du kriegst auch doppelte ärztliche Betreuung


Das hast du sehr nett gesagt, Dirk!!!
Ich würde Rolf auch gerne helfen, aber ich fürchte, dass die räumliche Distanz zu groß ist, außerdem weiß ich nicht um sein gesundheitliches Problem (geht mich ja auch nichts an), kann aber vieles nachvollziehen, hatte selber 3 verschiedene Tumorerkrankungen in meinem Leben...


----------



## Ostseesilber

Petri auch von mir zu diesem Siblerbarren, Dirk. Hatte von Rolfi schon einen Kurzbericht bekommen und war vollkommen geflasht von den Bildern. War an dem Tag ca. 5 km von dir entfernt und hab schön geschneidert.
Aber wie oben schon geschrieben wurde hat es den richtigen erwischt. Du bist ja schon viele Jahre im Geschäft und irgendwann ist man halt (wieder) fällig.


----------



## dirk.steffen

Vielen Dank an euch zwei für die netten Worte ;-)
Bin gerade beim zurechthtmachen der Fliegenrute für morgen


----------



## Hameck

Auch von mir Glückwünsche für den Ausnahmefisch ; auf Grund von COVID-19 ist uns Mitteldeutschen das Fischen momentan nicht möglich deshalb vielen Dank für deine Berichte vom Wasser


----------



## Malla

dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Danke Rolf.
> Ich hoffe ja immer noch, das wir irgendwann noch einmal zusammen loskommen. Egal auf was und wo   Du weißt, Du kriegst auch doppelte ärztliche Betreuung


Jawoll! Sobald Rolf wieder hier oben anreisen darf geht es los! Bis dahin hoffe ich ja , dass wir uns auch mal  am Strand treffen 
VG, Malte.Ganssauge


----------



## LekkerVis

Moin Dirk!

Dickes Petri zum Fisch! Kannst du mir / uns den Gefallen tun und noch ein paar Details zu diesem Ausnahmefisch raushauen?

1. Ich hätte gerne gewusst, warum du dich dafür entschieden hast, den Fisch zu stranden, obwohl du ja einen Watkescher dabei hattest.
2. Wie weit draußen hat der Fisch gebissen?
3. War das Kampfverhalten sehr anders als bei einer 50er Mefo? Also mehr Sprünge, weniger Hubschrauber?
4. Snaps, rot schwarz, in wie viel Gramm? Doppelter Sprengring? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten? Mich würde auch sonst dein Tackle interessieren.
5. Hast du die Bremseinstellung während des Drills verändert?
6. Wie hing der Fisch? In einer Knochenplatte und knallhart oder gerade eben so und der Haken hat sich bereits beim Stranden gelöst?
7. Zu guter letzt: Hast du nach dem Biss angeschlagen oder gehörst du zu der Partei, die sagt, eine Meerforelle hakt sich beim Biss komplett selbst.

Ich würde mich sehr über die Antworten freuen, müssen auch keineswegs ausführlich sein.

Lieben Gruß!


----------



## dirk.steffen

Na, dann will ich mal versuchen die ganzen Fragen zu beantworten.

1. Als ich den Fisch "kescherbereit" hatte, habe ich noch so viel Druck auf der Rute verspührt, daß ich Sorge hatte das diese mir bricht. Außerdem kommt es doch immer mal vor, daß der Fisch beim keschern verloren. Da direkt hinter mir eine seichte Stelle mit etwas Sand am Ufer habe, habe ich mich kurzerhand zum stranden entschieden.
2. Ich stand im knietiefen Wasser, der Fisch hat vlt. 20-30 m vor mir gebissen.
3. Das Kampfverhalten ist schon anders (kannte ich ja aber schon ). Der Fisch ist meist Richtung Grund unterwegs gewesen, ist aber auch 3 Mal gesprungen. Beim ersten Sprung habe ich sie das erste mal gesehen, da ist gleich ein Adrenalinstoß losgefeuert. Ansonsten versuche ich im Drill immer den Fisch möglichst wenig springen zu lassen. Halte die Rute seitlich und habe die Bremse recht locker eingestellt.
4. Snaps rot/schwarz, 20 g, ich glaube war ein einfacher Sprengring (kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen, habe den Blinker am letzten Donnerstag verloren ), Standardmodell mit Drilling.
Rute: Daiwa Infinity Seatrout,3,15 m, 25-50 g (ist bestimmt schon 10 Jahre alt, die Steckverbindung schon aufgebraucht). Eigtl. war die Rute an dem Tag nur als Ersatz mit, da meine neue (eine von Zebco/Rhino) schon zur Reparatur mußte.
Rolle: Shimano Ultegra 4000
Schnur: 0,25mm monofil (rot, aus dem Angelladen von einer Großspule, Marke weiß ich nicht)
Bin nicht so ein wirklicher Tackle-freak ;-)
5. Mach ich bei großen Fisch fast immer (nicht nur Mefo). Zum Ende, also kurz vor der Landung stelle ich meist noch etwas lockerer und laß den Fisch ruhig noch einmal ziehen.
6. Drilling hing sauber im Maulwinkel, mußte ihn mit der Lösezange entfernen (benutze da einen alten ausgedienten Nadelhalter aus dem OP )
7. Ich würde mal sagen ich habe leicht angeschlagen (bei weitem nicht so wie beim Hecht). Aber der Biß kam so vehement, daß ich es nicht wirklich genau sagen kann. Schlage sonst aber auch nur leicht an ;-)

Hoffe Deine Fragen sind zur Zufriedenheit beantwortet. Rückfragen jederzeit möglich, mit Ausnahme zum Spot 
Aber auch da halte ich es für sinnlos irgendwelchen Fangmeldungen hinterher zu rennen.

Viele Grüße

Dirk

P.S. Für "Verbesserungsvorschläge" bin ich immer offen. Aber wie gesagt, ich halte es eher Spartanisch.


----------



## ragbar

Verbesserungsvorschlag ist:  den erfolgreichen Köder beim nächsten Mal zusammen mit Foto vom Spezial- Fang archivieren.


----------



## LekkerVis

Ich habe deine Antworten aufgesogen wie ein Schwamm! Herrlich! Danke für die Antworten und nach dem Spot frage ich natürlich NICHT. Beste Grüße!


----------



## dirk.steffen

Sind doch alles keine Geheimnisse ;-)

@ragbar: Ich habe gehofft, das der Köder mit der Erfahrung noch so eine Forelle fängt


----------



## kneew

@*dirk.steffan,*
Auch ein dickes Petri von mir für deinen sehr schönen großen Siberbaren -genau so eine sehr schöne Meerforelle wünscht sich so mancher von uns Meerforellen -Angler oder eben halt auch einen golden Tag / Stunde wo mehr geht als nur eine. Jedenfalls Top! Und wünsche Dir, und @ll den vielen anderen hier und auch anderswo auf weitere schöne Momemente im oder am Wasser mit tollen Erfolgen und sehr schönen Natur Erlebnissen..
Jungs & Mädels Tight Lines


----------



## seatrout61

Mit Sternstunden bezüglich Anzahl/Größe ist das bei der Mefo so eine Sache - die Bezeichnung "Fisch der 1000 Würfe" kommt nicht von ungefähr. 

Ein Fangerfolg, wie Dirk ihn nun hatte, bleibt deshalb immer in besonderer Erinnerung, genauso wie das Pech, wenn man eine seeeehr große (geschätzt 8-10kg) verloren hat, weil die Partout nicht in den Kescher wollte und mir nach einer 40m Flucht das ganze Geraffel entgegen kam und der Fisch weg war...

Unterm Strich bleiben mir in knapp 30 Jahren ganze 3 Fische der 70-85cm Klasse bis 5,85kg und nur 1 Tag, wo man Biss auf Biss hatte, in Erinnerung.

Den besten Fight hat mir aber eine "nur" 3,6kg Steelhead geliefert, morgens gefangen und am selben Tag abends kam dann der 5,85kg Heringsfresser, die restlichen 4 Angeltage dann nur Nullnummern, hatten auch schonmal Urlaube, wo in den 5 Tagen zu zweit kein einziger Fisch ans Band kam, bei 8 Angelstunden/Tag versteht sich.

Nur mal so zur Einordnung der realistischen Fangchancen und was so einen Fang eben besonders macht.

Den Heringsfresser fing ich auf einen billigen Blinker vom Grabbeltisch, weil ich den "guten" Hansen Flash wegen Hängergefahr (Riesensteine) schonen wollte, auch das Thema wird überbewertet.


----------



## Silvio.i

ich hatte am Freitag nochmal einen Tag Urlaub genommen, um den Meerforellen nachzustellen, bevor die sibirische Kälte kommt. An der Westküste vom Darß waren echt Topbedingungen. leichte Restdünung, weiter abnehmend, und angetrübtes Wasser. In 6 Stunden nicht einen Biss, kein Nachläufer kein gar nichts. Mein Mitstreiter auch nichts. Andere Angler, die man auf Hin- und Rückweg zu den Spots bzw. am parkplatz getroffen hat, ebenfalls nichts. Vielleicht war das Wasser dann doch schon zu kalt. Aber immerhin die "Freiheit" genossen.


----------



## dirk.steffen

Ich hatte am Donnerstag in der Gegend von Boltenhagen auch nichts.
Das Wasser war deutlich kälter als eine Woche zuvor. Selbst mir haben die Füße irgendwann gefroren, und das will wirklich was heißen


----------



## Rhöde

Petri Jungs und "ja", die 85 er ist schon n Traum. Toller Fisch!!!

Mal schaun, wie s nach dem kleinen Wintereinbruch weitergeht.
Allen eine gute Frühjahrssaison!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Moin,
ich habe dann gestern einen Testlauf gestartet. Bei dem Wetter musste ich los, allerdings ohne große Erwartungshaltung denn am Mittwoch lag ja noch Packeis am Ufersaum. Die Bedingungen waren gut. Um die Mittagszeit schien die Sonne schön, hat aber noch zu wenig Kraft um das Wasser zu erwärmen und die Fische anzutreiben. Der Wind war leicht auflandig und die Wassertemperatur war cool. Gefühlt unter dem Bauchnabel 0 Grad und über dem Bauchnabel 8 Grad Plus. Trotz allem waren die drei Stunden sehr angenehm. Aber es wird nicht lange dauern, bei den Wetterprognosen ist die Rute dann krumm.  Alle die losziehen , wünsche ich ein gutes Petri.
Thing Lines


----------



## LekkerVis

Danke für das Update und deinen Eindruck. Dann warte ich noch einen Moment


----------



## Major Mika

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ich habe dann gestern einen Testlauf gestartet. Bei dem Wetter musste ich los, allerdings ohne große Erwartungshaltung denn am Mittwoch lag ja noch Packeis am Ufersaum. Die Bedingungen waren gut. Um die Mittagszeit schien die Sonne schön, hat aber noch zu wenig Kraft um das Wasser zu erwärmen und die Fische anzutreiben. Der Wind war leicht auflandig und die Wassertemperatur war cool. Gefühlt unter dem Bauchnabel 0 Grad und über dem Bauchnabel 8 Grad Plus. Trotz allem waren die drei Stunden sehr angenehm. Aber es wird nicht lange dauern, bei den Wetterprognosen ist die Rute dann krumm.  Alle die losziehen , wünsche ich ein gutes Petri.
> Thing Lines



Petri Heil allen die los ziehen können die Tage.
Leider muss ich als Hesse darauf noch warten. Auch wenn das schwer fällt. Lese hier aber immer mit und freue mich schon auf Berichte.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Heute ging es dann wieder los auf Fischzug, bei dem frühlingshaften Wetter 12 Grad plus. Der Wasserstand lies zu wünschen übrig und der Wind war auch nicht ganz so, aber die Fische waren da. Nach zehn Minuten bekam ich einen Biss und konnte diesen sicher verwandeln, eine knappe 40er durfte wieder schwimmen. Als so gegen 13:30 Uhr die Sonne ihren Höhepunkt hatte, kamen die Fische. Etliche Anfasser und Nachläufer, in der Spitze waren es einmal 5 Fische bis fast in die Waathose. Außer Blinker anstupsen und mal vorsichtig dran knappern ging nichts weiter, alles versucht aber nichts zu machen. Schön war es trotzdem und Morgen ist ein neuer Tag.
TL


----------



## Flala - Flifi

Moin
Ich habe heute am späten Vormittag unterhalb vom Hansapark in Sierksdorf auf einen Savagegear Sandeel einen schönen 48er Grönländer erwischt. Interessant war der Mageninhalt: vollgestopft mit Wattwürmern. Ob sie die selber ausgegraben hat?
Dort waren viele Angler unterwegs. Bis mittags sind einige Fische raus gekommen, bei einer Wassertemperatur von knapp 2 Grad (selber gemessen). Gegen 12 Uhr würde das Wasser innerhalb kurzer Zeit ziemlich trübe. Habe dann den Stand gewechselt, aber nix weiter ans Band bekommen.

Munter bleiben!
Martin


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Kurzes Up Date zu den letzten drei Tagen. Fisch ist da und ging auch  jeden Tag an den Haken, pro Tag ein Fisch aber vom Maß her grenzwertig. Viele Anstubser und zaghafte Anfasser und Nachläufer ohne Ende. Das Wasser muss wärmer werden. Heute hatte die Ostsee 2 Grad. Aber wird schon, die Beisslaune steigt ;-))
TL


----------



## silver68

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Kurzes Up Date zu den letzten drei Tagen. Fisch ist da und ging auch  jeden Tag an den Haken, pro Tag ein Fisch aber vom Maß her grenzwertig. Viele Anstubser und zaghafte Anfasser und Nachläufer ohne Ende. Das Wasser muss wärmer werden. Heute hatte die Ostsee 2 Grad. Aber wird schon, die Beisslaune steigt ;-))
> TL


Moin.
Kann ich nicht bestätigen...heute auf Fehmarn alles versucht, keinen Anlasser trotz 5 Grad Wassertemperatur 

TL Silver


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Kurzes UpDate für die letzten zwei Tage,
gestern ging überhaupt gar nichts. Heute ein richtig Dicker Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze, so nach dem Motto, einfach mal gucken und ein Anfasser das war es dann. Obwohl die Bedingungen heute recht viel versprechend waren. Im Geleit waren noch 5 andere Angler. Mit Fliege und Spiro, aber die haben auch alle nur ins Blaue geguckt, aber lange wird es nicht mehr dauerrn.
TL


----------



## Hecht-Hirte

Heute eine 40er an Land geholt und noch 2 Anfasser gehabt. Sonst ging nix. Gefühlt bei den anderen 20 im Wasser stehenden Anglern aber auch nicht.


----------



## dirk.steffen

Nach 4 Nullnummern gab es heute mal wieder Fischkontakt 
Eine 49´er durfte mit für Samstagmittag. Zusätzlich noch einen Anfasser direkt unter der Rutenspitze.
Bedingungen waren eigentlich nicht optimal. Sonne, klares Wasser, keine Trübung, kaum Wind.
Aber das erste Mal Erfolg mit Inliner und Einzelhaken. Hab ich sonst fast nie gefischt. Geht also auch


----------



## henry73

Ein abwechslungsreiches Mefo-Wochenende geht zu Ende. Gestern gabs bei sehr guten Bedingungen eine teils hohe Bissfrequenz verteilt über die gesamte Angelzeit. Ein konkretes Beißfenster war nicht auszumachen. Soweit ich mitbekommen habe hat zumindest gestern jeder was am Band gehabt.

Blech lief gut, die Kollegen mit Fliege waren auch erfolgreich. Eine schöne Mittfünfzigerin durfte zum Essen bleiben, die anderen Fänge schwimmen wieder. Gefressen werden Sandaale als auch kleine Tangläufer.

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Silvio.i

Ich habe heute auf dem Darss vergebens die angesagte Sonne gesucht. So richtig in Beißlaune waren die Mefos heute an keinem Spot. Gab immerhin eine 40er und eine 50er bei 6,5h Angelzeit. Danach ging es sofort in die heiße Wanne, wärend die 50er Mefo in der Röhre garte. Viel frischer geht es nicht!


----------



## Snapper99

Moin
Erster richtiger Angel Tag auf Mefo. Erster Fangbericht.
Heute gegen 12 habe ich angefangen. Wasser Glasklar und Windstill. Sonne knallig da.
Bis 17 30 ging nichts, das bestätigte auch ein erfahrener Angler, der den ganzen Tag da war und nicht einen Fisch Kontakt hatte oder einen gesehen hat.
Als ich grade packen wollte tat ich noch ein paar Würfe vom Strand und dann Baam.
Ca.7m vor meinen Füßen ist ein Hänger...ÄHHM Mefo eingestiegen. Mit einem akrobatischen Sprung und wilden Fluchten die meine Rolle zum kreischen brachten... Welche vor lauter aufregung dann auch noch im Sand landete, brachte sie mir den perfekten Abschluss für meinen ersten  richtigen Angel Tag auf Mefo.
Danach habe ich zusammengepackt da ich erstens, den Fisch schnell verarbeiten wollte, aber vor allem weil sich eine kleine Menschentraube gebildet hatte auf die ich echt keinen Bock hatte.

Der Einschlag kam genau als die Sonne die Bäume berührt hat und mit voller Wucht. Der Köder ist auf dem Suchbild zu sehen.
Der Fisch hat 62cm und ich habe mich auch entschieden ihn zu entnehmen. ( auf dem Bild ist die Mefo schon tot)

Eine erfolgreiche Angel woche allen und Grüße Bjarne

PS: danke für den Tipp mit den Spinnstops, und sonst so alles was ihr hier schreibt, echt mega hilfreich.


----------



## Snapper99

Moin,
Kurz und knackig: heute bei Top Bedingungen eine 81cm Absteiger, sie schwimmt wieder. Toller Kampf, massiver Fisch. 
Fotos gibts nicht. 

Grüße und TL


----------



## Silvio.i

Manchmal muss mann beim Angeln auch Glück haben.
Ich war gestern mit nem Kumpel auf den Darss unterwegs. Nach einer fast schlaflosen Nacht, habe ich meinem Kumpel schon im Auto erklärt, dass mit mir nicht viel anzufangen ist, wenn ich nicht wenigsten einigermaßen geschlafen habe. Und so sollte es kommen. Die Spotwahl war gold richtig. Nach 4h hatte mein Kumpel schon 5 Forellen raus und einge verloren. Ich hatte genau 0 Kontakte. Frustriert habe ich den Feierabend einläuten wollen. War eh Zeit! Ich blieb dann auch gleich neben meinem Kumpel stehen. Voller Wut über den gebrauchten Tag. habe ich den Snaps nochmal in den Wind geworfen, der immer stärker wurde. Mein Kumpel meinte noch zu mir: gaaaaaanz langsam. Keine 2 Kurbelumdrehungen später BÄM! Anschlag und Rute krumm. Sofort kreischte die Bremse und der Fisch maschierte los. 
Es war sofort klar, dass der richtig gut war. Keine Sprünge nur Fluchten immer und immer wieder. Mein Kumpel meinete nur: Hmm, wenn das mal kein Lachs ist. Soll ja ab und zu vorkommen. nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit und Hilfe von meinem Kumpellag der Fisch im Kescher. Hat irgendwer meinen Jubel gehört? Im Kescher war dann auch der Blinker sofort los. Der Fisch war von außen gehakt und machte deshalb diesen Superdrill. Es war auch kein Lachs, sonern eine 72er massiver Meerforelle. 
Die Zweitgröße meines Lebens und die mit Abstand größte beim Spinnfischen.. Einfach nur der Hammer.


----------



## Zanderfürst

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an euch da oben. Bei mir wird es erst in einigen Wochen möglich sein auf dem schönen Darß zu angeln. Da ich Dorsch und Platten meistens ganz gut Gänge, braucht ihr euch auch keine Sorgen machen, dass ich euch die Mefos wegfische. In der fünften Saison gehe ich noch immer ohne die Silberbarren nach Hause. 
Ihr versüßt mir die Wartezeit und allen Fängern und Schreibern in diesem schönen Forum vielen Dank und krumme Ruten.


----------



## kneew

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Manchmal muss mann beim Angeln auch Glück haben.
> Ich war gestern mit nem Kumpel auf den Darss unterwegs. Nach einer fast schlaflosen Nacht, habe ich meinem Kumpel schon im Auto erklärt, dass mit mir nicht viel anzufangen ist, wenn ich nicht wenigsten einigermaßen geschlafen habe. Und so sollte es kommen. Die Spotwahl war gold richtig. Nach 4h hatte mein Kumpel schon 5 Forellen raus und einge verloren. Ich hatte genau 0 Kontakte. Frustriert habe ich den Feierabend einläuten wollen. War eh Zeit! Ich blieb dann auch gleich neben meinem Kumpel stehen. Voller Wut über den gebrauchten Tag. habe ich den Snaps nochmal in den Wind geworfen, der immer stärker wurde. Mein Kumpel meinte noch zu mir: gaaaaaanz langsam. Keine 2 Kurbelumdrehungen später BÄM! Anschlag und Rute krumm. Sofort kreischte die Bremse und der Fisch maschierte los.
> Es war sofort klar, dass der richtig gut war. Keine Sprünge nur Fluchten immer und immer wieder. Mein Kumpel meinete nur: Hmm, wenn das mal kein Lachs ist. Soll ja ab und zu vorkommen. nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit und Hilfe von meinem Kumpellag der Fisch im Kescher. Hat irgendwer meinen Jubel gehört? Im Kescher war dann auch der Blinker sofort los. Der Fisch war von außen gehakt und machte deshalb diesen Superdrill. Es war auch kein Lachs, sonern eine 72er massiver Meerforelle.
> Die Zweitgröße meines Lebens und die mit Abstand größte beim Spinnfischen.. Einfach nur der Hammer.


Richtig *FETT*! Petri


----------



## kneew

Heute sieht das Wetter ja auch wieder eher traurig aus als schön. Morgen mal schauen Wind aus N bei 2 Bft mit Sonnenschein wobei heute der Wind wieder schön bei W auf die Küste brettert. Was man hier schon noch vereinzelnt 'SIEHT' an Fängen aber das wird sich denke ich mir mal in zwei - drei Wochen schlagartig ändern.  Da wird es hier im Forum nur so an Erfolgen wimmeln Beiträge mit schönen dazugehörigen Geschichten und jeder einzelne für sich, wird im einklang der Natur und seines Erfolges die Meerforelle seines Lebens fangen oder auch wieder zurücksetzen weil Angeln nicht nur Sport ist sondern für mich auch ein Erlebnis von Freiheit und sehr schönen Erinnerung ist. Das was wir an jenen Tag erleben am oder im Wasser kann man mit einer Kamera nicht festhalten. Also Jungs & Mädels für @ll hier eine sehr schöne und lange Meerforellen Saison 2021. 

Tight lines


----------



## maki1980

Wir waren am Samstag Vormittag zu 5 in Neustadt unterwegs.
Zwischen 8:30-12:30 Uhr konnten wir drei Mefo´s fangen. Alle um die 50 cm. 
Biss ausschließlich auf Sandaalimitate


----------



## zulu1024

Heute abgeschneidert. Weiß gar nicht mehr wann ich zuletzt eine Meerforelle gesehen habe... Habe die Ostküste von OH nach einem fischbaren Platz abgesucht. Dahmeshöved war zu viel des guten, außerdem sind dort nun die "Parkplätze" durch Steine blockiert. Weiter nördlich sah es anfangs vielversprechend aus und die Sonne kam auch durch. Bis ich in der Montur war, hat der Wind aber gedreht und kam steif aus Südwest. Dann ging es auch mit Regen los und die Trübungskante ist in unerreichbare weiten gezogen. Dann noch alle Plätze bis sütel abgeklappert, aber es wurde leider nicht besser. Temperaturen bleiben wohl auch unverändert niedrig, alles sehr zäh momentan. Ich hoffe auf nächstes Wochenende, dieses wird's wohl auch nicht optimal.


----------



## Silvio.i

Ich war gestern auch wieder unterwegs. An der Stelle, die die letzten beiden Male funktioniert hat, war nichts zu holen. Der 2. Hotspot auch Totentanz. Am dritten Hotspot haben wir dann mit einsetzendem Regen einen Trupp Grönies gefunden. Ein 45er durfte dann auch mit nach Hause. Die beiden Nachläufer hole ich mir das nächste Wochenende


----------



## minirummi

Auf Rügen gab es am Dienstag Grund zur Freude.....eine 53er un eine 48er....


----------



## mefohunter84

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Manchmal muss mann beim Angeln auch Glück haben.
> Ich war gestern mit nem Kumpel auf den Darss unterwegs. Nach einer fast schlaflosen Nacht, habe ich meinem Kumpel schon im Auto erklärt, dass mit mir nicht viel anzufangen ist, wenn ich nicht wenigsten einigermaßen geschlafen habe. Und so sollte es kommen. Die Spotwahl war gold richtig. Nach 4h hatte mein Kumpel schon 5 Forellen raus und einge verloren. Ich hatte genau 0 Kontakte. Frustriert habe ich den Feierabend einläuten wollen. War eh Zeit! Ich blieb dann auch gleich neben meinem Kumpel stehen. Voller Wut über den gebrauchten Tag. habe ich den Snaps nochmal in den Wind geworfen, der immer stärker wurde. Mein Kumpel meinte noch zu mir: gaaaaaanz langsam. Keine 2 Kurbelumdrehungen später BÄM! Anschlag und Rute krumm. Sofort kreischte die Bremse und der Fisch maschierte los.
> Es war sofort klar, dass der richtig gut war. Keine Sprünge nur Fluchten immer und immer wieder. Mein Kumpel meinete nur: Hmm, wenn das mal kein Lachs ist. Soll ja ab und zu vorkommen. nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit und Hilfe von meinem Kumpellag der Fisch im Kescher. Hat irgendwer meinen Jubel gehört? Im Kescher war dann auch der Blinker sofort los. Der Fisch war von außen gehakt und machte deshalb diesen Superdrill. Es war auch kein Lachs, sonern eine 72er massiver Meerforelle.
> Die Zweitgröße meines Lebens und die mit Abstand größte beim Spinnfischen.. Einfach nur der Hammer.


Moin Silvio,  
Von mir an dieser Stelle auch ein dickes "PETRI  HEIL".
Das sind DIE Tage.. Schön das du einen solchen erleben durftest. Und.. weiterhin viel Petri Heil! 

TL und LG, Rolf


----------



## dirk.steffen

Nach 3 Nullnummern die letzten Wochen habe ich mich heute spontan entschieden am Nachmittag noch fix an die Küste zu fahren. War zwar etwas schwierig einen Spot zu finden, der vernünftig fischbar war, aber am 4. passte es dann 
Nach ca. 15 Minuten der erste kurze Anfasser, na bitte geht doch was. Nach weiteren 15 Minuten der erste richtige Biss, leider im Drill ausgestiegen  Kurz nach 18 Uhr dann wieder Biss, fühlte sich etwas größer an als der letzte. Na, die 55ér konnte ich dann sicher landen 
Ein schöner Nachmittag am Wasser und noch einen netten Klönsnack mit einem "Anfänger" (war heute das erste Mal auf Mefo) gehalten


----------



## Silvio.i

Bei mir gab es am Samstag auch wieder Grund zur Freude. Schon früh Morgens am Wasser gewesen und gegen den eisigen Wind geworfen. Habe bis zum ersten fisch die Fingerkuppen nicht mehr gespührt. Gleich an der ersten Stelle wurde aber ein Trupp Grönies gefunden. Beißzeit ca. 45min. 3 Stück habe ich im Drill verloren. 2 Nachläufer. 4 rausbekommen. Eine, knapp unter 45cm (geschätzt) durfte schwimmen. 3 x Ende 40 durften mit nach Hause. Weitere Stellen habe ich nicht mehr probiert. zwei weitere Angler kamen zu spät, hatten aber jeder noch eine. Dem Entsprechend war ich zur Verwunderung meiner Frau schon wieder deutlich vor dem Mittagessen zu Hause.
Das nächste mal gibt es hoffentlich mal wieder eine, die eine Foto wert ist.


----------



## knaacki2000

Gestern los gewesen, Wetter top, leichte Wassertrübung, leicht auflandiger Wind, Sonne etwas milchig....
20 Minuten gefischt und die 1. Meerforelle des Jahres verhaftet - 41cm - darf noch wachsen
5 Minuten später - 2. Meefo verhaftet - 39cm - darf noch wachsen
30 Minuten später - 3. Meefo verhaftet - 42cm - darf noch wachsen

dann noch 1 Aussteiger und 3 Meefos als Nachläufer.....

Alles innerhalb 2,5 STd., danach nix mehr

Aber Sahnetag zum Saisonauftakt


----------



## Silvio.i

Bericht von gestern:
- kein Biss
- kein Nachläufer
- kein gar nichts


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich war diese Woche bis jetzt 5x los und gestern dann der erste gute Angeltag in diesem Monat. Jede Menge Kontakte und Anfasser, die aber nicht hängen bleiben wollten. Ganz zu Anfang gab es eine 42 er , die aber wieder schwimmt und als Zugabe gab es dann noch eine Angelscheinkontrolle, die zweite in diesem Jahr. 
TL


----------



## MefohunterHRO

Bei mir dieses Jahr leider noch keine einzige Forelle. Dafür schon zwei Angelscheinkontrollen. Die letzten zehn Jahre wurde ich nie kontrolliert. Waren beide Male zwei Herren vom Landesamt. Sie haben erzählt, dass sie schon Angler aus anderen Bundesländern nach Hause schicken mussten, Bußgeld inklusive.


----------



## Marcodm

Moin, darf ich fragen wo das war mit der Kontrolle?


----------



## MefohunterHRO

Zwischen Rostock und Heiligendamm ;-)


----------



## dirk.steffen

Nachtrag von Donnerstag 
Von 14-18 Uhr im Wasser gewesen. kaum Wund, Wasser war trotzdem recht trübe und hoher Wasserstand. Einen Nachläufer und 2 Aussteiger. 
Also ein fast perfekter Feierabend 

Ich hatte an der Küste noch nie eine Angelscheinkontrolle, und das in 25 Jahren


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Bei mir war es die 2. Kontrolle in diesem Jahr und die 3. in 50 Jahren. Der gestrige "Aufseher" wollte natürlich die Marke prüfen, war aber mehr darauf fokusiert das ein Schleswig Holsteiner in Schleswig Holstein angelt. Das passt auch mit seiner Aussage zusammen als er den Schein sah, nah zum Glück ein Schleswig Holsteiner. Er erzählte auch das Momentan, nicht Schleswig Holsteiner mit einem Verwarnungsgeld des Strandes verwiesen werden.


----------



## Frühaufsteher

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Bei mir war es die 2. Kontrolle in diesem Jahr und die 3. in 50 Jahren. Der gestrige "Aufseher" wollte natürlich die Marke prüfen, war aber mehr darauf fokusiert das ein Schleswig Holsteiner in Schleswig Holstein angelt. Das passt auch mit seiner Aussage zusammen als er den Schein sah, nah zum Glück ein Schleswig Holsteiner. Er erzählte auch das Momentan, nicht Schleswig Holsteiner mit einem Verwarnungsgeld des Strandes verwiesen werden.


Moin, 
ich konnte keine Vorschrift finden, die einem nicht Schleswig Holsteiner verbietet in Schleswig Holstein an der Küste zu angeln.
Welche Vorschrift soll da gelten?


----------



## MefohunterHRO

Für Mecklenburg-Vorpommern gilt, dass Tagestourismus verboten ist. Ich war mit meinem Bruder aus Schleswig Holstein unterwegs. Aber zum Glück sind Besuche von Verwandten ersten Grades erlaubt . Sonst hätte es eventuell ein Bußgeld gegeben. Aber die beiden Herren waren wirklich sehr freundlich.


----------



## Major Mika

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Bei mir war es die 2. Kontrolle in diesem Jahr und die 3. in 50 Jahren. Der gestrige "Aufseher" wollte natürlich die Marke prüfen, war aber mehr darauf fokusiert das ein Schleswig Holsteiner in Schleswig Holstein angelt. Das passt auch mit seiner Aussage zusammen als er den Schein sah, nah zum Glück ein Schleswig Holsteiner. Er erzählte auch das Momentan, nicht Schleswig Holsteiner mit einem Verwarnungsgeld des Strandes verwiesen werden.



Ist nicht zutreffend. In MV ist Tagestourismus verboten. In Schleswig-Holstein darf man aber angeln auch wenn man aus anderen Bundesländern kommt. Nur touristisch Übernachten ist verboten


edit sagt noch:

Reisen

Privates Reisen in oder nach Schleswig-Holstein ist nicht verboten. Die örtlichen Ordnungsämter können aber eigenständige Verbote erlassen, etwa wenn große Menschenansammlungen zu erwarten sind. Maßgeblich ist in jedem Fall die Einhaltung der geltenden Regeln im Umgang miteinander - wie die ausdrückliche Kontaktbeschränkung und die allgemein geltenden Hygienemaßnahmen.


----------



## DUSpinner

Beim Mefo-angeln ist man überwiegend mit der Wathose etliche Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Kommen die Kontrolletis ins Wasser um zu kontrollieren?


----------



## kneew

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Beim Mefo-angeln ist man überwiegend mit der Wathose etliche Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Kommen die Kontrolletis ins Wasser um zu kontrollieren?


Nein Sie bitten aber einen auf, mal ans Ufer zukommen und dann blablabla und fertig.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
so ich habe dann dem schlechten Wetter heute getrotzt und bin los. Gab die ganze Palette, Hagelschauer, Regen, Wind, Böen, Sonne und vier Fische. Eine gute 51er durfte mit, die war Randvoll mit Seeringler.
TL


----------



## zulu1024

Es sah heute wirklich fischig aus, wenn auch teilweise grenzwertig. Bin heute der Schneider gewesen. Habe mehrere Spots in OH und Fehmarn abgeklappert.


----------



## henry73

Heute zu zweit los gewesen... 2 Bisse, 2 Fische. 1 x untermaßig; 1 x 67 cm.

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Silvio.i

67cm ist doch mal eine Hausnummer


----------



## LekkerVis

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Es sah heute wirklich fischig aus, wenn auch teilweise grenzwertig. Bin heute der Schneider gewesen. Habe mehrere Spots in OH und Fehmarn abgeklappert.


Bin am WE auch auf Fehmarn - hoffe mehr Glück zu haben!!!


----------



## Flala - Flifi

Moin 
Gestern Nachmittag habe ich intensiv den Ententeich vor Flügge/Fehmarn beackert. Dieser schöne 49er Fisch kommt Ostern als "Gravad Havöring" auf den Tisch.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## zulu1024

Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Moin
> Gestern Nachmittag habe ich intensiv den Ententeich vor Flügge/Fehmarn beackert. Dieser schöne 49er Fisch kommt Ostern als "Gravad Havöring" auf den Tisch.
> 
> Gruß,
> Martin


Ich war zu der Zeit auf der anderen Seite bei Ententeich auf der Suche nach Strömung. Leider leer ausgegangen nach 1600 würfen.

Viel Glück an alle die heute los kommen können. Die Bedingungen scheinen stellenweise perfekt zu sein.


----------



## LekkerVis

Mon Zulu, moin Martin,

wir waren Donnerstag und Freitag auch auf Fehmarn. Donnerstag in Flügge waren die Bedingungen super. Mein Kollege hatte eine 45er auf einen silbernen Spöket. Links und rechts neben uns gingen auch zwei Fische raus. Ich selber bin leider leer ausgegangen, wie die letzte 6 male vorher auch. Aber ich war überhaupt happy mal wieder eine Fisch wenigstens gesehen zu haben. War ein geiler Tag!

Freitag dann Katastrophe. Wir waren am Katharinenhof, weil im Westen die Welle mit 6 WS zu doll draufdrückte. Sonne, klares Wasser, Ententeich, keine Nahrung im Wasser. Ich hab an die 15 Angler im Wasser gezählt und bestimmt 10 von ihnen angesprochen - nichts, keiner hatte auch nur einen Anfasser. Das war maximal deprimierend. 

Ich bin dann noch nach Marienleuchte umgezogen, aber da ging auch nichts. Dort habe ich mit einem älteren Herren gesprochen, der meinte er beackere diese Insel seit 20 Jahren. Er habe das Gefühl, es gebe einfach wesentlich weniger Meerforellen. Was haltet ihr denn von solchen Aussagen? Faule Ausreden? Oder mag da auch was wahres dran sein? Horst Hennings bestätigt diese These ja im "Dicht am Fisch" Podcast. Er spricht da aber von der Ostsee und ihrem Fischbestand allgemein. 

Jedenfalls 7 mal in Folge zu schneidern NERVT (wenngleich es natürlich trotzdem zwei fantastische Tage waren).


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Moin lekkerVis,
ich kann deine Aussagen für das Jahr und dem "Fischmangel" bestätigen. So wenig Fisch wie in diesem Frühjahr habe ich noch nie erlebt. Die Tage wo mal was ging sind Handverlesen. Mein Hauptrevier die Eckernförder Bucht ist so gut wie "tot", auch andere Angler bestätigen das. So wie Mann es zum Beispiel im Frühjahr kennt mit den Silbernen, das Sie die Köder attackieren ,geschweige mal Nachlaufen geht in der besagten Bucht überhaupt nicht, im Moment. Im Ostholsteiner Raum war es ein bisschen besser und Fischaktiver, aber auch allgemein zu wenig. Ob es am Klimawandel und am kalten Wasser liegt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber nur vermuten. Im Uferbereich ist auch fast nichts zusehen und Kleinfischen. Letzte Woche der erste kleine Sandallschwarm. Dafür aber Seeringler ohne Ende. Naja wenn die da sind, dann sind die Meefos eh Beissfaul. Nun gut, dran bleiben heißt die Divise. Aber wenn so gar nicht geht, dann muss Mann sich echt aufraffen. 
TL


----------



## Waidbruder

Wir waren vor einer Woche erst Neukirchen, dann Habernis und dann Hökholz. Fazit: Viele Angler, keine Fische.
In Hökholz erbarmte sich dann doch noch eine 40er bei mir. Ob Süsswasser oder Salzwasser, ich sehe die Tendenz überalll abwärts gehen.
Denke auch das hat schon etwas mit dem Klimawandel zu tun, woran solls sonst liegen? Vielleicht reagieren die Fische einfach auf die steigenden Kohlendioxidwerte im Wasser.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Zwar offtopic, muss aber raus...
Ich glaube nicht dass das jetzt ein schlechtes Frühjahr wird. Zum einen dürfen wir nicht vergessen, dass es dieses Jahr, wenn auch nur kurz, so etwas wie einen Winter gab mit Temperaturen unter -10 Grad. Die Natur ist gegenüber den letzten paar Jahren mit ca. 2 Wochen zurück. Die sonst teilweise fantastischen Fänge Ende März verschieben sich vlt. auf Mitte April.
Die Seeringler Geschichte, auf die zu Recht mehrfach hingewiesen wurde, ist auch zu beachten. Sie haben sich eingeschossen auf diese Nahrung und es reichen kurze Beissphasen um sie satt zu machen. Wird schon noch denke ich...


----------



## Mefoangler1969

Moin zusammen,
Bin neu hier im Forum; darum erst einmal eine kleine Vorstellung: Bin Jahrgang 1969, komme aus dem südlichen Schleswig-Holstein und fische seit ca. 12 Jahren auf Meerforelle (meist an verscheiden Stränden der ostholsteinischen Küste inkl. Fehmarn); in den ersten Jahren eher sporadisch und in den letzten Jahren doch vermehrt, und habe mich deshalb hier mal angemeldet, um auch ab und zu mal zu berichten. 
Ich habe auch das Gefühl dass die Meerforellenfischerei in den letzten Jahren in diesem Küstenbereich schlechter geworden ist. Ich fahre aufgrund der Entfernung und der mageren Ausbeute in den letzten Jahren meist nur an ausgesuchten Tagen los, an denen die Bedingungen eigentlich stimmen sollten. 
Aber in den letzten Jahren trifft man auch an diesen Tagen meistens nur Sportskollegen, die - wie ich - am Ende des Tages "Schneider" geblieben sind. 
Allerdings gab es in den letzten Jahren auch immer mal wieder einige wenige Lichtblicke, an denen die Fische am Platz waren.
Dieses Jahr war ich bisher leider nur fünf Mal los und bin jeweils ohne Kontakt geblieben. Allerdings denke ich auch dass die Natur momentan noch um einiges zurück ist und dass die jeweiligen Kälteeinbrüche nach einigen Frühsommertagen nicht förderlich sind. 
Ich bin außerdem Mitglied in einem Verein, der einen Teil der Trave gepachtet hat. Auch dort sind die Fänge in den letzten Jahren erschreckend stark eingebrochen (wobei ich selbst dort nicht fische, weil ich denke dass die Fische sich dort um den Nachwuchs kümmern sollen). Das gibt einem doch zu denken.
Mal sehen; werde wohl ab Mitte April noch ein paar Tage Urlaub haben und dann neu angreifen. Auch ich bleibe dran ....
Petri allen, die es die nächsten Tage versuchen.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Bin zwar nur “ Touri“ und damit küstenfern, aber fische schon über 20 Jahre auf Meerforelle in DK und vor allem in SH- wenn möglich 2 x im Jahr für 2-3 Wochen.
Was mir immer aufgefallen ist: später und heftiger Wintereinbruch war und ist nicht gut, wenn dann noch die Ringler in der Erwärmungsphase ins Spiel kommen wird’s schwierig. Gut war dann immer nur eine kurze Phase wo die Eiskante getaut ist.
Ich kann mich noch an eine Tour vor 4 Jahren erinnern: das Wasser wie tot, nix lief - insbesondere auf Blech- aber ein simpler Wooly Bugger (etwas wurmähnlich abgewandelt) brachte dann jeden Tag 2-3 MF. Ich würde heute nie mehr nur mit Blech Fischen.


----------



## Küstenjonny

Mefoangler1969 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Bin neu hier im Forum; darum erst einmal eine kleine Vorstellung: Bin Jahrgang 1969, komme aus dem südlichen Schleswig-Holstein und fische seit ca. 12 Jahren auf Meerforelle (meist an verscheiden Stränden der ostholsteinischen Küste inkl. Fehmarn); in den ersten Jahren eher sporadisch und in den letzten Jahren doch vermehrt, und habe mich deshalb hier mal angemeldet, um auch ab und zu mal zu berichten.
> Ich habe auch das Gefühl dass die Meerforellenfischerei in den letzten Jahren in diesem Küstenbereich schlechter geworden ist. Ich fahre aufgrund der Entfernung und der mageren Ausbeute in den letzten Jahren meist nur an ausgesuchten Tagen los, an denen die Bedingungen eigentlich stimmen sollten.
> Aber in den letzten Jahren trifft man auch an diesen Tagen meistens nur Sportskollegen, die - wie ich - am Ende des Tages "Schneider" geblieben sind.
> Allerdings gab es in den letzten Jahren auch immer mal wieder einige wenige Lichtblicke, an denen die Fische am Platz waren.
> Dieses Jahr war ich bisher leider nur fünf Mal los und bin jeweils ohne Kontakt geblieben. Allerdings denke ich auch dass die Natur momentan noch um einiges zurück ist und dass die jeweiligen Kälteeinbrüche nach einigen Frühsommertagen nicht förderlich sind.
> Ich bin außerdem Mitglied in einem Verein, der einen Teil der Trave gepachtet hat. Auch dort sind die Fänge in den letzten Jahren erschreckend stark eingebrochen (wobei ich selbst dort nicht fische, weil ich denke dass die Fische sich dort um den Nachwuchs kümmern sollen). Das gibt einem doch zu denken.
> Mal sehen; werde wohl ab Mitte April noch ein paar Tage Urlaub haben und dann neu angreifen. Auch ich bleibe dran ....
> Petri allen, die es die nächsten Tage versuchen.


----------



## bloozer

War auch am Donnerstag in Flügge (Fehmarn). Habe eine 47er Meerforelle gefangen. Am Vormittag war ein Angler da, der eine größere Mefo hatte (um die 60cm). Fisch ist schon da, wird aber bestimmt noch mehr werden, wenn es bald wärmer wird...


----------



## seatrout61

@ all

Vielleicht sollten wir hier nur Fänge posten und im Nachbarthread labbern, sonst wird das hier zu unübersichtlich.

 Danke.


----------



## dirk.steffen

Heute wieder mal meinen "LIeblingsstrand" besucht. War richtig aufregend heute.
Erst eine Robbe gesehen  und dann gab es einen Feuerwehr- und WAPO-Einsatz an der Seebrücke in der Ferne 
Ach ja, und gefischt habe ich natürlich auch bei relativ guten Bedingungen. Gab eine kleinen Nachläufer und 2 Untermaßige die nach erfolgter Handlandung natürlich wieder Schwimmen.
Euch noch ein schönes Rest-Osterfest.


----------



## Silvio.i

Welle bringt Forelle.
Bei mir heute leider nicht!


----------



## kneew

Zwar offtopic, muss aber raus...


> Ich glaube nicht dass das jetzt ein schlechtes Frühjahr wird. Zum einen dürfen wir nicht vergessen, dass es dieses Jahr, wenn auch nur kurz, so etwas wie einen Winter gab mit Temperaturen unter -10 Grad. Die Natur ist gegenüber den letzten paar Jahren mit ca. 2 Wochen zurück. Die sonst teilweise fantastischen Fänge Ende März verschieben sich vlt. auf Mitte April.
> Die Seeringler Geschichte, auf die zu Recht mehrfach hingewiesen wurde, ist auch zu beachten. Sie haben sich eingeschossen auf diese Nahrung und es reichen kurze Beissphasen um sie satt zu machen. Wird schon noch denke ich...


Dem stimme ich zu man sieht es selbst an der Küste wir haben zwar keine Seeringler aber sonst um einiges mehr an Tob'sen von denen auch nicht grade die '_Mehr_' Schwärme im Wasser zu sehen sind. Denke auch das uns da noch einiges erwarten wird. Und wenn nicht dieses dann wohl nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Lubert

dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Heute wieder mal meinen "LIeblingsstrand" besucht. War richtig aufregend heute.
> Erst eine Robbe gesehen  und dann gab es einen Feuerwehr- und WAPO-Einsatz an der Seebrücke in der Ferne
> Ach ja, und gefischt habe ich natürlich auch bei relativ guten Bedingungen. Gab eine kleinen Nachläufer und 2 Untermaßige die nach erfolgter Handlandung natürlich wieder Schwimmen.
> Euch noch ein schönes Rest-Osterfest.


 Robbe auch gesichtet in Wilhelmshöhe am 29ten....  ich fand das Erlebnis toll ein paar Meter neben mir den kleinen Freund beobachten zu können. Für uns Angler natürlich nicht so schön was die Fangquote anbetrifft. Aber die Freude über die Robbe überwiegt hier ganz klar   !!!


----------



## zulu1024

Lubert schrieb:


> Robbe auch gesichtet in Wilhelmshöhe am 29ten....  ich fand das Erlebnis toll ein paar Meter neben mir den kleinen Freund beobachten zu können. Für uns Angler natürlich nicht so schön was die Fangquote anbetrifft. Aber die Freude über die Robbe überwiegt hier ganz klar   !!!


Habe ich letztes Jahr auch zu der Zeit dort in der Dämmerung gesehen. Sie ist erst ca 30m vor mir aufgetaucht und dann noch mal bei 5m. Bin vor Schreck vom Stein gefallen. War mir ein bisschen zu neugierig die kleine.


----------



## zulu1024

Wenn man vom Teufel sprich. Heute auf Fehmarn Heuler-Kontakt gehabt. An sich ein gutes Zeichen, dass man an der richtigen Stelle ist, aber sobald er aufkreutz kann man einpacken. Habe ablandig gefischt, war auch nicht anders möglich, aber trotzdem eine zu starke Trübung und im Süden sehr starke Strömung inkl. Kraut. Ich bin mit den Übergängen zur Strömungskante mitgegangen und habe diese intensiv abgefischt, aber nach 6 Std. Keinen Kontakt gehabt. Momentaner Eindruck: wenn dann früh Fischen oder mit der Dämmerung (was ich als Hamburger momentan nicht kann, da ich es nicht rechtzeitig zur Sperrstunde zurück schaffe) Seeringler sind auch durch.


----------



## Silvio.i

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Welle bringt Forelle.
> Bei mir heute leider nicht!


Gestern schon!!!!
Zum Glück vorgestern noch den grün/orangefarbenen Blinker mit 28g geholt!!! Der hat es gebracht. Gab 4 Stück zwischen 40 und 55cm. Dazu noch locker 10 Kontakte. Teilweise direkt unter der Rutenspitze. Nachläufer waren aufgrund der braunen Brühe kaum auszumachen. Manchmal konnte man sie nur aufgrund des Schwalls beim Abdrehen erahnen. War schon interessant. Bin immer auf der selben Stelle geblieben. Man konnte auch nur in eine Richtung werfe. Es gab immer so 3-5 Kontakte/Nachläufer. Dann war 30-45min Ruhe. Danach das selbe Spiel 3-5 Kontakte/Nachläufer... Ruhe. Der Trupp muss immer wieder langgezogen sein.
War jetzt nicht unbedingt die schönste Angelei mit einer 5-6 von vorne. War ein Kampftag. Die Bissverwertung war entsprechend besch... Aber ich sage mal: Jammern auf hohem Niveau!


----------



## LekkerVis

@ Silvio: Petri zu dem schönen Tag! Eine Frage dazu: Ich fische viel auf Fehmarn. Da ist ab WS 5-6 auflandig meistens so viel Kraut im Wasser, dass man das angeln vergessen kann. Natürlich ohne deinen Spot zu verraten: Wo fischt du, dass das noch möglich ist? Oder stelle ich mich irgendwie zu doof an? Danke!


----------



## Silvio.i

Wenn es windig ist, fische ich in den Buhnenfeldern. Ich denke, dass sich die Forellen da aufhalten, weil auch viel Kleingetier hingebracht wurde. Ich möchte mich erinnern, dass es auf Fehmarn sollche Buhnenfelder nicht gibt.
Stand auch nur knietief im Wasser.
Und je nach Windrichtung gehst du an die Nordseite, oder an die Westseite. Ist jetzt kein großes Geheimnis. Den einen Tag (allerdings weniger Wind) habe ich über 50 Angler gezählt.
Fairer Weise muss man auch sagen, war einfach ein Tag wo alles gepasst hat. Montag hatte ich da ja auch nur einen Anfasser. Einfach Glück gehabt. Muss ja auch mal sein. Ich war diese Saison 16 Mal los. 12 Mal hatte ich "nur" eine und zwei Mal nichts. Ist bestimmt auch nicht das beste Gebiet, was ich da beangle. Ich fahre halt dahin, weil es für mich am günstigsten liegt. Gibt Leute, die fangen auf Rügen (fast) regelmäßig zweistellig. Dieses Jahr wird einfach überall gut gefangen. Selbst auf Usedom stehen Angler zwischen den Buhnen und fangen Meerforellen.


----------



## Qualle73

dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Heute wieder mal meinen "LIeblingsstrand" besucht. War richtig aufregend heute.
> Erst eine Robbe gesehen  und dann gab es einen Feuerwehr- und WAPO-Einsatz an der Seebrücke in der Ferne
> Ach ja, und gefischt habe ich natürlich auch bei relativ guten Bedingungen. Gab eine kleinen Nachläufer und 2 Untermaßige die nach erfolgter Handlandung natürlich wieder Schwimmen.
> Euch noch ein schönes Rest-Osterfest.


Moin, 
ups, haben wir deine Schnur gekappt? Sorry
 Wir hatten nachher einige Meter an der Propeller Welle. 

Erfolgreich war ich in Sachen Forelle leider noch nicht.. 
Grüße


----------



## dirk.steffen

Qualle73 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ups, haben wir deine Schnur gekappt? Sorry
> Wir hatten nachher einige Meter an der Propeller Welle.
> 
> Erfolgreich war ich in Sachen Forelle leider noch nicht..
> Grüße


Nö, das war ich nicht ;.-)
Bei mir kamen keine Boote vorbei.


----------



## Silvio.i

Gestern das Traumwetter genutzt und den Darss weiter erkundet. Wir waren (natürlich mit Unterbrechung) 10h unterwegs. Erst im Norden, später, als der Wind nachgelassen hat, musste die Westküste dran glauben. Zwischendurch musste immer mal wieder die Wathose ausgelüftet werden! 
So ein Tag lässt sich natürlich auch ganz entspannt durchführen, wenn der erste Wurf gleich eine 50er Forelle bringt.Es gab eigentlich an jeder Stelle Fischkontakt. Mit meinem Mitstreiter zusammen gabe es insgesamt 9 Forellen. Dazu die obligatorischen Anfasser und Nachläufer. Nichts Dickes, aber trotzdem ... Wir haben uns mit einigen Mitanglern unterhalten. Bei den meisten lief es wohl nicht ganz so gut. Gibt halt solche und solche Tage.
Viele Urlauber waren auch schon unterwegs. Die waren teilweise überrascht, wenn man mit einem HERING aus dem Wasser kam.


----------



## Flala - Flifi

Moin
Ich habe mich gestern ab dem späten Vormittag zwischen Dazendorf und Leuchtturm Heiligenhafen rumgetrieben. Gegen Mittag gab es zwei Mitvierziger Grönländer, von denen einer aufs Foto und mit zum Essen dürfte.
Nachmittags dann ein wenig mit der Spinnrute vom Bellyboot versucht. Gab zwar keine Forelle, aber schöne Flundern auf der passiven Rute.
Dann noch die Abendstunden mit der Fliegenrute vom Ufer - schön, aber erfolglos.

Schöne Woche!
Martin


----------



## zulu1024

Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich habe mich gestern ab dem späten Vormittag zwischen Dazendorf und Leuchtturm Heiligenhafen rumgetrieben. Gegen Mittag gab es zwei Mitvierziger Grönländer, von denen einer aufs Foto und mit zum Essen dürfte.
> Nachmittags dann ein wenig mit der Spinnrute vom Bellyboot versucht. Gab zwar keine Forelle, aber schöne Flundern auf der passiven Rute.
> Dann noch die Abendstunden mit der Fliegenrute vom Ufer - schön, aber erfolglos.
> 
> Schöne Woche!
> Martin


Was nutzt du für ein Vorfach an der passiven Rute? Wollte das auch mal testen... Dachte da an Buttlöffel oder Dropshot ähnliches. Gibt es noch fängige alternativen zu Wattwurm und seeringler? Die habe ich spontan meist nie zu Hand... Und wie weit musstest du raus? Reicht da auch die 2. Sandbank?

Ich war in Weißenhaus unterwegs. Vormittag hatte ich 3 Fische, 2 davon maßig. Um 7 Uhr waren schon 16 oder mehr Angler da. Gegen 11 wurde es zu voll, habe dann nach Heiligenhafen gewechselt, wollte auch erst nach Dazendorf, aber hatte schon die Vermutung dass der Parkplatz da voll sein wird. Generell waren aber gestern in OH an allen Weststränden Traumhafte Bedingungen - alte Welle und weiterhin noch ein bissel Wind und auflaufendes Wasser. Da kam sicherlich noch einiges an Silber aus dem Wasser. 

Die Springerfliege wurde ignoriert. Alle Bisse auf Sandaal Dekor Durchlaufblinker. Im Magen ebenfalls Tobis.


----------



## dirk.steffen

Heute den freien Tag wieder mal sinnvoll genutzt ;-)
Erst meine neue Rute in Empfang genommen (endlich). Danach wurde sie gleich ausgiebig getestet.
War zwar etwas zäh, da mir an den meisten Spots die Bedingungen nicht zusagten, aber letztlich habe ich dann doch noch die richtige Stelle gefunden. Erst gab es einen Nachläufer und eine buckelnde Forelle die nicht beißen wollte. Aber letztlich konnte ich doch noch eine 52ér verhaften.


----------



## Major Mika

Meine erste Meerforelle 
Geiles Gefühl. Nach etlichen 1000 Würfen hat es geklappt. 41cm hatte die gute.


----------



## zulu1024

dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Heute den freien Tag wieder mal sinnvoll genutzt ;-)
> Erst meine neue Rute in Empfang genommen (endlich). Danach wurde sie gleich ausgiebig getestet.
> War zwar etwas zäh, da mir an den meisten Spots die Bedingungen nicht zusagten, aber letztlich habe ich dann doch noch die richtige Stelle gefunden. Erst gab es einen Nachläufer und eine buckelnde Forelle die nicht beißen wollte. Aber letztlich konnte ich doch noch eine 52ér verhaften.


Erfolgreich eingeweiht. Welches Modell ist es bei dir geworden?


----------



## Mefoangler1969

Moin zusammen,
Habe vorgestern und gestern an der Westküste Ostholsteins trotz sehr guter Bedingungen (schöne Welle und leicht trübes Wasser) meine Nullnummern 6 und 7 in Folge hingelegt. Gestern gab es zumindest einen Nachläufer um die 60 cm, was ich zumindest mal als kleinen Erfolg werte. Ich mache jetzt ein paar Tage Pause und hoffe dass sich das Wasser in der Zeit zwei/drei Grad erwärmt. Petri allen, die es in den kommenden Tagen versuchen.


----------



## seatrout61

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Erfolgreich eingeweiht. Welches Modell ist es bei dir geworden?


Bin zwar nicht Dirk, aber auf dem Foto ist eine Savage Gear Salmonoid zu sehen.


----------



## dirk.steffen

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Erfolgreich eingeweiht. Welches Modell ist es bei dir geworden?


Savage Gear Salmonid mit 30 g WG und 3 m Länge ;-)
ein feines Stöckchen


----------



## kneew

dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Savage Gear Salmonid mit 30 g WG und 3 m Länge ;-)
> ein feines Stöckchen


Schönes Stöckchen Dirk,   (3,05m 10-30gr WG)? Liebäugel zu einer Westin W4 Spin (3,15m 10-30gr WG)


----------



## Ostseesilber

...du bist ja auch eher größer von Wuchs, da kannst du die 3,15m gut ab. Für mich persönlich nur für spiro geeignet...


----------



## seatrout61

Die Salmon*o*id hat lt. dem Hersteller andere Maße wie hier angegeben, aber nun genug OT.


----------



## dirk.steffen

Hab bei meiner noch mal auf die Rute geschaut ;-)
Also 10-30g, 10 Fuß lang.


----------



## kneew

dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Hab bei meiner noch mal auf die Rute geschaut ;-)
> Also 10-30g, 10 Fuß lang.


Danke!


----------



## kneew

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ...du bist ja auch eher größer von Wuchs, da kannst du die 3,15m gut ab. Für mich persönlich nur für spiro geeignet...


Genau ich bin fast schon ein Riese..  ich hatte mal ne Sportex HM Turbo Spin 2 und die hatte 3,30m (12-30 WG) die war sehr gut für normales Fischen mit Blinker echt geeignet. Konnte man auch für Sbiro nutzen aber da gab es damals von Sportex noch zwei (alte) Ruten die hatten Länge 3,35m und 3,65m die waren schon eher für das Sbiro angeln bestens geeignet. Schöne alte Ruten und heute gibts viele Rute die eine Länge von 2,79m hergeben tzzzzz.. 3,00 - 3,30m für den großen Manne geeignet die etwas kleineren Männer  halt die kurzen Gräten. Die Salmonoid SG und Westin W interessieren mich aber auch die guten 'Alten' von Sp....X


----------



## dirk.steffen

Ich hab auch noch ne Sportex  HM Turbospin im Bestand. Mehr kann ich auf der Rute nicht mehr lesen. Ich meine die hatte bis 40 g WG und ist 3,15 lang. Gekauft habe ich die so ca. 1996


----------



## Silvio.i

Major Mika schrieb:


> Meine erste Meerforelle
> Geiles Gefühl. Nach etlichen 1000 Würfen hat es geklappt. 41cm hatte die gute.


Dickes Petri!!!!


----------



## Major Mika

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Dickes Petri!!!!



Petri Dank!


----------



## Silvio.i

Ich war Dienstag bei schönstem Wetter wieder unterwegs. Eigentlich gute Bedingungen. Fanden die Forellen nicht. Oder ich habe irgendwas falsch gemacht. Von 7:45 bis 13.00Uhr am Wasser gewesen. Kurz nach 12.00Uhr kam dann doch noch der Biss. 54cm und kugelrund.
Bei anderen Anglern kamen die ersten Hornhechte raus. Damit geht wohl die Mefosaison langsam zu Ende.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich bin gestern mit meinem Kumpel auf der Sonneninsel gewesen. Die Bedingungen waren gut, hat alles gepasst und die Meefos waren auch da. Eine gute 46er durfte mit. Die Fische waren im Angriffsmodus und haben die Köder sehr oft attackiert , wollten aber nicht wirklich hängen bleiben, egal ob Drilling oder Einzelhaken. Als der Wind einen Zahn zulegte und die Trübungskante weg waren, gab es auch keinen Fisch mehr und zum Glück noch keine Alulatten.
TL


----------



## Silvio.i

Gestern wieder 5h am Wasser gewesen. Ein Biss. 47er Mefo. mein Kumpel hatte einen Hornhecht.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
wir mein Kumpel und ich waren gestern nochmal spontan auf der Sonneninsel beim ersten "Büchsenlicht". Die Bedingungen waren nicht so gut. Wasser Klar, Wasserstand passte auch nicht und der Wind hätte Meer sein können. Naja ist ja kein Wunschkonzert, also los. Die Meefos waren da, aber so wie Mann sie kennt sehr zickig und vorsichtig bei den Rahmenbedingungen. Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze und aus dem Wasser hüpfen und hinter den Köder hinterher springen. Ja und die Alulatten waren auch vor Ort aber nur Neugierig. Mein Kumpel hat dann noch einen gefangen, der aber wieder schwimmt. So frei nach dem Motto, wenn schon kein Fisch anbeißt, dann eben in Form von einem Fischbrötchen und einer kühlen blonden zum Abschluss des Angeltages.
TL


----------



## Easy East

Moin,

ich war am Montag von 7-13 Uhr im Wasser. Kein Wind, keine Welle, kein Biss. Fliege an Spiro habe ich ebenso versucht wie Mefo- Blinker in verschiedenen Farben. Bis 9:30 Uhr habe ich die Forellen teilweise noch springen gesehen, es tat sich aber nix. Auch vier Angeler, die ich getroffen habe, hatten keinerlei Kontakte. Leider kann ich mir nicht die Angeltage nicht immer aussuchen, ansonsten wäre ist am Montag aufgrund der Windvorhersage gar nicht erst losgefahren.
War aber trotzdem ein toller Tag am Wasser!


----------



## dirk.steffen

Heute mal wieder einen Urlaubsnachmittag am Wasser genutzt.
Leider waren die Windverhältnisse völlig unoptimal ;-)
An meinem "Hausstrand" war an fischen nicht zu denken. Also mal was neues weiter Richtung Osten probiert. Bedingungen waren auch nicht optimal, aber immerhin fischbar.Bis kurz vor Sonnenuntergang gab es immerhin einen Auissteiger (so um die 50) und einen Nachläufer mit einem Schwall beim Herausheben des Blinkers. Ansonsten war relativ viel Kraut unterwegs, was das fischen nicht leichter machte. Aber für einen "Ausweichspot" war es ok.
Alulatten gab es in Rerik noch nicht ;-)


----------



## kneew

Moin, So war es gestern bei uns auch der Wind aus O sehr klares Wasser bei 3 Bft Sonne ohne Ende aber nichts dickes.. Ein Dorsch beim Kollegen der wieder schwimmt und bei einem anderen Angler einer kleine Mefo die auch wieder schwimmt.. Bei mir eine Mefo die sich kurz zeigte aber den Haken auch wieder ausspuckte.. Am Sonntag geht's nochmal los aber auch hier in Rostock kein Horni.. Also weiter TL


----------



## dirk.steffen

Heute zur "Demo" am Strand gewesen 
05:30 - 11:00 Uhr Strecke gemacht mit der Spinnangel. Silber gab es nicht, dafür aber 3x Alu und etliche Nachläufer und Bisse.


----------



## Mefoangler1969

Moin zusammen,
Habe am Freitag und Samstag meine Nullnummern 9 und 10 in Folge hingelegt. Am Freitag gab es zumindest einen Aussteiger (ca, 45 cm) kurz vor dem Kescher an der ostholsteinischen Westküste. Am Samstag waren die Hornis in der Lübecker Bucht voll da; habe dann schon nach ca. zwei Stunden genervt abgebrochen. Tja, das war dann die mit Abstand schlechteste Frühjahrssaison ohne Mefo seit Jahren, die ich hiermit für "beendet" erkläre. Im Herbst starte ich den nächsten Versuch. Petri, allen die noch "am Ball" bleiben.


----------



## Silvio.i

Manchmal unglaublich, wie nah Glück und Pech beieinander liegen.
Ich habe ein ganz andere Saison als MEFOANGLER1969 erlebt.
Am Samstag bin ich meine Abschlusstour gefahren. Und wie fast immer, war Petri an meiner Seite.
Während alle um mich herum "nur" Hornies fingen (was ich so mitbekommen habe), konnte ich den Meerforellenschwarm wieder treffen. beißzeit ca. 20min.
Und bezeichnend für diese Saison: Ich verliere ca. 5-6m vor mir eine 35er Forellen bei einem kleinen Sprung. Ich so mit einem grinsen zu meinem Kumpel: Hast gesehen, da war sie! 
Will den Blinker einholen, Rute krumm, knapp 50er Forelle dran 
Habe dann noch 2 rausbekommen und 2 verloren.
Damit geht für mich eine Kracher-Meerforellen-Saison zu Ende. 30 Stück lagen seit 20. Dezember im Kescher!!!! So viel hatte ich in meinem bisherigen Leben noch nicht!
Ach ja, eine Hand voll Hornies gab es auch noch!

PS: ein besseres Foto habe ich leider nicht!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Silvio.i 
ja schöne Strecke noch einmal für Dich zu deinem Abschluss deiner Meefo Frühjahrssaison. Na ja ich bin auch zufrieden. Immerhin sind es noch 19 Stück Ü45 in diesem Frühjahr geworden. Das sind zwar lange nicht so viele wie in den vergangenen Jahren, aber darum geht es ja auch am Ende nicht. Was viel wichtiger ist, das Mann die Natur genießt und die Erdung bekommt und ein paar Mal ziehe ich diesen Monat noch los und dann steht ja auch noch der Herbst aus. Wichtig ist doch, das wir das aller schönste Hobby ever haben, egal ob mit oder ohne Fang.
TL


----------



## Windfinder

Vor allem aufn Darß soll es dieses Frühjahr gut gelaufen sein.
In der Wismar Bucht ging, im Gegensatz zu letzem Jahr, dieses Jahr nicht viel. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der harte, kurze Wintereinbruch damit zu tun hat.
Es schien, als würde mit den Hornis auch die Mefos in Beißlaune gekommen zu sein.


----------



## Ostseesilber

....kann ich so bestätigen 
... Andreas...vor dem Frost war es sehr gut, nach dem Frost wurde es etwas zäh...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Windfinder und Ostseesilber,
ja da bin ich mit euren Aussagen Gedankenverbunden, die ständigen Wetterschwankungen und die doch immer wieder auftretenden Minustemperaturen haben mit Sicherheit ihren Anteil dazu beigetragen das die Meefos auch nicht so recht in den "Kampfmodus" gekommen sind, aber wir haben ja zumindest in SH noch den Herbst vor uns und im Sommer sind Sie ja auch da.
TL


----------



## Windfinder

Dann musst du uns wohl mal im Herbst zu dir einladen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Klar kein Problem, Schlafplatz ist vorhanden


----------



## Mefoangler1969

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Manchmal unglaublich, wie nah Glück und Pech beieinander liegen.
> Ich habe ein ganz andere Saison als MEFOANGLER1969 erlebt.
> Am Samstag bin ich meine Abschlusstour gefahren. Und wie fast immer, war Petri an meiner Seite.
> Während alle um mich herum "nur" Hornies fingen (was ich so mitbekommen habe), konnte ich den Meerforellenschwarm wieder treffen. beißzeit ca. 20min.
> Und bezeichnend für diese Saison: Ich verliere ca. 5-6m vor mir eine 35er Forellen bei einem kleinen Sprung. Ich so mit einem grinsen zu meinem Kumpel: Hast gesehen, da war sie!
> Will den Blinker einholen, Rute krumm, knapp 50er Forelle dran
> Habe dann noch 2 rausbekommen und 2 verloren.
> Damit geht für mich eine Kracher-Meerforellen-Saison zu Ende. 30 Stück lagen seit 20. Dezember im Kescher!!!! So viel hatte ich in meinem bisherigen Leben noch nicht!
> Ach ja, eine Hand voll Hornies gab es auch noch!
> 
> PS: ein besseres Foto habe ich leider nicht!


Boah, da kann man echt neidisch werden bei 30 Stück. Dickes Petri. Davon kann ich nur träumen. Ich habe das Gefühl in MV lief es wesentlich besser als bei uns in SH (zumindest Ostholstein). Aber wie Meerforelle1959 schon schrieb, der Herbst ist auch noch, und den (für mich noch nicht versuchten) Sommer gibt es ja auch noch. Ich denke da werde ich in den Abendstunden an einem Platz mit tiefem Wasser in der Nähe mal einen Versuch wagen. TL


----------



## inselkandidat

Moin, 

noch geht was kurz hinterm Dreck..


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Dickes Petri Bodden-Schamane,
bei uns in SH sind die Meefos nach wie vor auch immer aktiv. Aber nur früh Morgens und Abends ab 21:30Uhr. Allerdings nicht auf Blinker oder Sandaaldurchläufer, aber kleine schwarze Fliegen am Spiro oder Bombarde oder an der Fliegenrute sind zur Zeit noch sehr fängig. Tagsüber kannst vergessen, die haben die Hornis die Seehoheit.


----------



## inselkandidat

Moin Meerforelle,

das hatte ich auch vermutet. Also fischte ich von ganz früh morgens bis 21:30..Beißfenster war dann aber 12-14 Uhr..6,7 Nachläufer und 2 Fische noch verloren in der Zeit. Es gibt einfach keine Regeln bei dieser Angelei..


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Das ist ja nichts neues das es keine Regeln bei den Diven gibt, wenn Sie Bock haben, dann greifen Sie an.............


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Bei den Meefos ist es wie mit den Frauen, mal wollen und mal wollen Sie nicht


----------



## dirk.steffen

Ich hab gestern mal meine neue Fliegenrute getestet. Gab reichlich Horni´s, leider keine Forelle. Die waren nicht mal zu sehen :-(
War aber ein kurzweiliger Abend nach einem langen Tag mit viel Spaß und herrlichstem Wetter.


----------



## LekkerVis

Auf Fehmarn gestern auch 5 (dünne) Hornis, aber keine Forelle weit und breit. Versuche es heute zur Abend Stunde und werde berichten.


----------



## LekkerVis

Leider auch Abends nur Alu. Damit geht dann auch bei mir eine echt miese Mefo Saison zu Ende. In Zahlen: NULL GEFANGENE FISCHE


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Null Mefos , das ist schon richtig krass


----------



## kneew

@*LekkerVis* 
Das ist natürlich sehr übel aber, das wird schon noch spätestens ab Sommer wenn da mal Fischen gehen solltest, oder eben halt im Herbst wenn die richtigen dicken Trümmer unterwegs sind bevor sie zum Laich gehen. Ansonsten wieder und dann mit voll karacho (Mitte Dezember) jenachdem, in welchem Bundesland Du leben solltest. 

Kopf hoch und Grüße


----------



## Silvio.i

Ich leg den Link einfach mal hier ab. Geht ja auch im Fänge dieses Jahr.









						Meerforellen-Bestand in der Ostsee: Bald keine Fische mehr da?
					

Geht der Meerforellen-Bestand in der Ostsee zurück? Es scheint auf jeden Fall einen Trend zugeben. Johannes Radtke hat sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt.




					www.blinker.de


----------



## Brillendorsch

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ich leg den Link einfach mal hier ab. Geht ja auch im Fänge dieses Jahr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meerforellen-Bestand in der Ostsee: Bald keine Fische mehr da?
> 
> 
> Geht der Meerforellen-Bestand in der Ostsee zurück? Es scheint auf jeden Fall einen Trend zugeben. Johannes Radtke hat sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blinker.de


besser wäre es mal in die Fischbuden zu gucken, was dort so alles angeboten wird, erklärt sehr schnell wo die meißten Mefos landen.
Untermaßig beim Stellnetzfischer.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Das mit den Stellnetzfischern würde ich pauschal nicht so bejahen. Ich denke da tuen sich beide Seiten nicht viel. Es gibt auch so einige Angler die untermassige und auch eingefärbte Fische mitnehmen, leider schon Live vor Ort erlebt. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das, das zur Bestandsreduzierung führt, denn ich bin der Meinung das na wie vor ausreichend Fisch vorhanden ist, man muss sie nur finden. Viel wichtiger finde ich, das zum Beispiel bei uns in SH ein tägliches Fanglimit eingeführt wird, aber dann für beide Seiten. Hinzu kommt das Mann ja auch nicht jeden gefangenen Fisch mit nehmen muss, auch hier wäre Nachhaltigkeit angesagt und um Umkehrschluss in Sachen Mindestmaß ,was ist an einer 40er Meerforelle dran? dann doch lieber ab und zu eine schöne 50 er mitnehmen. Die Dänen machen es uns doch wieder vor. In der Vidau gibt es jetzt seit diesem Jahr ein dreijähriges Entnahmeverbot für Meerforellen, warum wohl. Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung und wenn sich jeder seinen eigenen Spielregeln auferlegt, dann klappt das auch........


----------



## Brillendorsch

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Das mit den Stellnetzfischern würde ich pauschal nicht so bejahen. Ich denke da tuen sich beide Seiten nicht viel. Es gibt auch so einige Angler die untermassige und auch eingefärbte Fische mitnehmen, leider schon Live vor Ort erlebt. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das, das zur Bestandsreduzierung führt, denn ich bin der Meinung das na wie vor ausreichend Fisch vorhanden ist, man muss sie nur finden. Viel wichtiger finde ich, das zum Beispiel bei uns in SH ein tägliches Fanglimit eingeführt wird, aber dann für beide Seiten. Hinzu kommt das Mann ja auch nicht jeden gefangenen Fisch mit nehmen muss, auch hier wäre Nachhaltigkeit angesagt und um Umkehrschluss in Sachen Mindestmaß ,was ist an einer 40er Meerforelle dran? dann doch lieber ab und zu eine schöne 50 er mitnehmen. Die Dänen machen es uns doch wieder vor. In der Vidau gibt es jetzt seit diesem Jahr ein dreijähriges Entnahmeverbot für Meerforellen, warum wohl. Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung und wenn sich jeder seinen eigenen Spielregeln auferlegt, dann klappt das auch........


Ich bin ja voll und ganz Deiner Meinung, obwohl ich die Fänge der Stellnetzfischer anders gewichte, ernten diese doch wo sie nichts gesät haben.
Und wieviel abwandernde Smolts von schwarzen Vögeln gefressen werden wird auch zu gern verschwiegen


----------



## Brillendorsch

Die Probleme sind also vielfältiger Natur.


----------



## Angelmann67

Moin moin, 
Hier mal wieder ein paar Fänge.
Wir sind gerade in Dänemark (Sandersvig Camping) und machen die Gegend unsicher.


----------



## Angelmann67

Kleiner Nachtrag


----------



## Angelmann67

Moin moin, 
heute morgen,  auf Wobbler.
Die kleine hatte ca. 35cm.
Am Nachmittag geht's aufn Kutter, 
werde berichten.


----------



## Angelmann67

So gestrige Tour gut überstanden.
War wohl kein Kutter, mein Bruder hatte einen privaten Guide, aufgetan. 
Der hatte einen Bayliner und war auch gut ausgestattet. 
Savage Salt Ruten mit ordentlichen Penn Rollen.
Gefangen haben wir unzählige Dorsche und Makrelen.
Der Däne wollte, alle Dorsche über 35cm, direkt platt machen, das haben wir dann aber abgelehnt,  weil die uns noch sehr klein vorkamen. 
Heute morgen,  war ich dann noch mal auf Mefo los und konnte noch ne 52(wohlgenährt), überlisten.


----------



## Angelmann67

Sorry, kleiner Nachtrag, 
von heute Nachmittag.


----------



## Angelmann67

So, eine noch, von Gestern.
Kurz darauf sind wir dann abgereist und 
sind mittlerweile auch schon wieder zuhause angekommen. 
Troutheaven ade.
Aber es war wunderschön und wir hatten viele Fische und auch noch einige Aussteiger und Anfasser.
Für die, die sich fragen mit welchen Ködern wir die Schönheiten überlisten konnten,
hier die Antwort:
Alle Mefos haben wir, auf ein und den selben Köder gefangen. 
Einen blau-grün, schimmernden, 8cm Wobbler im Makrelen Design.
Wir haben von Fliege(Baitfish, Woolybugger,Shrimps,Pattegrisen,Sandaal),
Durchlaufwobbler(Savage Gear, Abu und Westin), Blinker Abu Tobi und auch Gufis im Sandaal Dekor, wirklich alles angeboten, aber gefangen hat nur dieser eine.


----------



## Angelmann67

Hier der Übeltäter:
Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, die Wunderwaffe, habe ich bei Ali gezogen, es ist ein Bearking Wobbler und hat auch schon an verschieden Angelseen, ausschließlich kapitale Großforellen geliefert, bis 6kg.
Die original Drllinge, habe ich durch Savage Gear Drillinge ersetzt, nachdem mir eine Fette Lachsforelle, den original Haken aufgebogen hat.


----------



## LekkerVis

Warum sind die Fische alle so braun? Sehen fast aus wie Aufsteiger...


----------



## Matthias-HH

Ein Nachtrag vom Wochenende: 
Habe meine Mefo-Herbstsaison eröffnet, so früh wie noch nie, starte sonst immer erst im Oktober. Aber die letzte doch ziemlich herbstlichen Tage ließen hoffen, also beschloss ich, am späten Nachmittag am Strand auf Fehmarn zu sein und in die Dämmerung rein zu angeln. 
Um 20.00 Uhr gab's den erhofften Einschlag in der Rute und eine blanke Merforelle von 50 cm in Top-Kondition schnappte sich den angebotenen Tuwob G10 .
Viele Grüße
Matthias
P.S. Das Bild 3 ist direkt nach dem Fang aufgenommen worden, die Sonne war gerade am untergehen, daher auch die  rötliche Färbung auf den Fangbild.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Sauber, dickes Petri von mir


----------



## dirk.steffen

Petri zu dem Fisch 
Und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Angelmann67

LekkerVis ,
Ich glaube  die steckten in der Laichvorbereitung und waren auch wirklich gut im Futter.


----------



## kneew

Sehr schöner Sommerfisch Petri auch von mir.. TOP!


----------



## Janjo94

Moin Leute! 
Ich war am Dienstag auf Fehmarn unterwegs (von Flügge nach Meeschendorf nach Staberhuk bis Katherinenhof. Bedingungen waren so Mittelmäßig. 
Fangen wir mal von vorne an. 
Flügge am Leuchtturm gestartet Richtung Norden, einen anderen Watangler getroffen, sich nett unterhalten und zusammen ein wenig Fläche abgefischt. Er konnte eine kleine Meerforelle landen, welche aber direkt im Wasser abgehakt wurde. Ein gutes Zeichen!? Wo sind die größeren? 
Irgendwas trieb kurz nach dem Riff im Wasser, sah aus wie ein schwarzer Kanister... Weniger später war er weg... Eine Robbe und oder Seehund. Aufeinmal kamen mehrere Robben. Das Signal für mich einen anderen Spot aufzusuchen. 
Also ab zur Steilküste Staberhuk, südlich von Katherinenhof. 
Reger Verkehr von Spaziergängern und bestimmt 5 anderen Anglern. Auf dem kurzen Stück. Ca 1 h mein Glück versucht... Bis auf ein paar Nachläufern von Tobbis nichts. Keiner dort hatte was gefangen. Eigentlich hat fast alles gestimmt. Futterfisch, Welle und Wind. Nur die Sonne war unbedeckt am Himmel... 
Also weiter nach Meeschendorf Richtung Staberhuk Leuchtturm. Hab mir von der Steilküste dort eine Stelle ausgeguckt, wo ich einigermaßen weit rein komme ohne immer im Kraut zu hängen. 
Kurze Zeit später ging das "Meerforellen-Inferno" auch schon los. Die Technik des Tages waren die Spinstops, die immer wieder zu harten Attacken geführt hat. Bei 10 Meerforellen habe ich aufgehört zu zählen. Leider war nur eine dabei die das Mindestmaß erfüllt hat. Dann auf einmal, wie ausgestorben. Was sehe ich da aufeinmal auftauchen, wieder eine Robbe... Wieder eingepackt und weiter nach Katherinenhof. 
Da angekommen kurz ein Überblick über den Strandabschnitt gemacht, dann stelle gefunden die mir zugesagt hat und los... 
3 Meerforellen - alle untermaßig. Dann wurde es auch schon dunkel und ich bin wieder nach Hause. An und für sich ein gelungener, anstrengender, aber guter Tag. PS. Köder des Tages: Sandeel Kupfer 19g von savage gear.


----------



## tomxxxtom

Ach du lieber Scholli... gefärbt.


----------



## Janjo94

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ach du lieber Scholli... gefärbt.


Kann mich jemand aufklären?
Hab ich da eine entnommen, die braun war?
Meiner Ansicht nach ist die "noch" silbrig.


----------



## seatrout61

Alles gut...Sommerkleid.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin moin..  Petri zu den tollen fischen und dem erfolgreichen Urlaub.  Langeland sieht bescheidener aus.  Mefoangler haben es derzeit schwer.. Wer weiß warum.  Falscher Ort,  falscher Kinder..  Wer weiß.  Makrele sind auch nicht zu finden.  Naja.. Genießen wir das Wetter.  Tight lines 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## mefohunter

Sind auch gerade auf Langeland. Bis auf ein paar untermaßige nichts los.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin mefo hunter.   Ja.. Kleine untetmassige hatte ich auch leider nur. Wo schwirt ihr rum? Ich bin im s/o langeland. 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## mefohunter

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Moin mefo hunter.   Ja.. Kleine untetmassige hatte ich auch leider nur. Wo schwirt ihr rum? Ich bin im s/o langeland.
> Gruß kleinerkarpfen


Moin kleinerkarpfen,
wir sind im Süden der Insel unterwegs.
Gruß mefohunter


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin.. Na dann euch mal noch viel Erfolg.  Wir waren heute wieder los auf mefo.  Beste Bedingungen.. Unterschiedliche Sachen ausprobiert und natürlich strecke gemacht aber leider nix.  
So ist angeln. 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Seele

Hab Mal hier feucht durch gewischt. Jetzt wieder lieb zueinander sein


----------



## kneew

Sooooooo Jungs & Mädels,
Bin wieder Aktiv hier meine Zeit dauert zwar noch bis zum 15.12. aber immerhin wieder hier unter euch..   Bin noch in meinen Vorbereitungen sprich Systeme basteln andere - Neue Köder umbauen Belly am Start für die kalte Zeit (Jan-Feb - und die Monate danach), dass BB wird mein Begleiter werden und ja dieses Jahr Fische ich auch mal komplett durch und höre nicht (Anfang Juni) auf..  Für die jenigen unter euch die mich nicht kennen, ich bin der kleine Bruder von ....... genau aber auch lieb, viel Schreiber und etwas crazy..  Freue mich auf die vielen tollen Fänger eurer Seitens her und auch das was ich evt fange, hier auch reinstelle. Mein Equipment hat sich etwas verändert aber ich fische demnach weiter nur mit Sportex und Shimano..

Rute 1. Sportex Sea Trout 28gr WG 3,35m (Küsten Rute)
Rute 2. Sportex HM Turbo Spin 1 25gr WG 3,00m (Küsten Rute)
Rute 3. Sportex BP 20gr 2,10m (BellyBoat)
Rute 4. Sportex BP 40gr 2,40m (BellyBoat)

Fotos und vlt Videos hier auf dem Kanal:

ich freue mich schon so sehr auf die 'Neue Saison 2021-22'

Bis dahin euer vertrauter  "kneew"


----------



## Silvio.i

In einer Woche wird wieder gepostet


----------



## Windfinder

Von Schleswig Holstein kommt hier ja nicht soviel. Dann hoffe ich, das wir Mecklenburger ordentlich posten können!
Der Countdown läuft!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Windfinder, 
die Schleswig Holsteiner würden schon was posten, aber leider hat in den letzten Tagen der andauernde Ostwind nicht zum Angeln verleitet...... heute könnte Mann los  und nun steht mein Auto in der Werkstatt (Scheiß Golf8 sag ich nur) .... aber ab nächste Woche geht es wieder in die Vollen.
TL


----------



## Windfinder

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin Windfinder,
> die Schleswig Holsteiner würden schon was posten, aber leider hat in den letzten Tagen der andauernde Ostwind nicht zum Angeln verleitet...... heute könnte Mann los  und nun steht mein Auto in der Werkstatt (Scheiß Golf8 sag ich nur) .... aber ab nächste Woche geht es wieder in die Vollen.
> TL


Auf dich ist ja immer verlass! Mal schauen was hier ab nächste Woche so geht!


----------



## Mefourlauber

Ich würde ja nur zu gerne was schreiben, aber mein Nickname ist nicht umsonst so gewählt . Freue mich auf März 22, hoffe das Kkkkorona uns nicht noch/ mal wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
Na wenigstens sind die Zanderfänge zu Hause ganz anständig, dieses Jahr beißen übrigens fast nur Fische über 60.  Schön für den Angler derzeit,hoffe mal aber dass der Nachwuchs nicht fehlt.


----------



## silver68

Moin zusammen 
Heute ist schon der 18. und hier is noch keine Meldung


----------



## dirk.steffen

Ups, ganz vergessen.
Donnerstag war bei mir Start.
Zuerst ne gute Stunde mit der Fliege gewedelt, nix. Dann Spotwechsel. Und die Spinnrute wollte auch zu ihrem Einsatz kommen ;-) 2 Nachläufer. Nochmals Spotwechsel und weiter mit der Spinnflitze. Erstmal nix, dann einen an der Oberfläche im Flachen gesehen. Gab noch einen Anfasser und 2 Nachläufer, hängenbleiben wollte keine.
War aber Traumwetter und gute Bedingungen mit leicht auflandigem Wind.
Jetzt ist Urlaub, und es werden bestimmt noch ein paar Ausflüge in diesem Jahr dazu kommen ;-)


----------



## Ostseesilber

Petri Männers!
Ich habe vorgestern auch endlich die Saison 2021/2022 eingeläutet.
Die Bedingungen waren sehr gut. Nachdem es Nachts und Morgens mit ner 4 Böen 5 noch ordentlich gepustet hatte, 
flaute der Wind ab Mittags auf ne 3, Böen 4 ab und es gab eine schöne Trübung und eine schöne schräg aus NW kommende,
auflandige Welle.
Am frühen Nachmittag gab's dann den erhofften Einschlag und die Ellie saß wie fast immer sehr gut am Einzelhaken. Sie durfte dann auch zum Essen mit... Hätte bei den Top Bedingungen noch mehr action erwartet.
Anbei zwei Bilder ...


----------



## tomxxxtom

So, soo, jetzt muss ich nur noch diesen Stein finden....  
Petri.


----------



## Ostseesilber

....oh da sind so viele


----------



## Silvio.i

So, "muss" ja auch noch berichten. Donnerstag den ganzen Tag unterwegs gewesen. 8h im Wasser gestanden (naja, zwischendurch Spotwechsel, Essen...)
Waren top Bedingungen. Das hat sich ausgezahlt. Alles Stellen haben Erfolg gebracht. Mehr als ein Dutzend Bisse bekommen. 2 Nachläufer. 2 im Drill verloren. 6 Meerforellen rausbekommen. Alles so um die 40cm (+- 1..3cm). Bedeutet in Mecklenburg: Ohne Fisch nach Haus.
War auch der einzige Wermutstropfen an deidem Tag. Rest war traumhaft.


----------



## Silvio.i

Samstag NIX!


----------



## jkc

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Die Bedingungen waren sehr gut...und es gab eine schöne Trübung...


Moin, angetrübtes Wasser wirkt demnach fangfördernd beim Mefoangeln? Ich war bisher davon ausgegangen, dass klares Wasser besser sei.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Rheinangler

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, angetrübtes Wasser wirkt demnach fangfördernd beim Mefoangeln? Ich war bisher davon ausgegangen, dass klares Wasser besser sei.
> 
> Dank und Gruß JK


Zum ins Wasser schauen und sich über Nachläufer ärgern ist klares Wasser auf jeden Fall besser... Beißen tut´s lt. den echten Experten bei unruhigem, leicht angetrübtem Wasser, oder in den Dämmerungsphasen besser - wobei ich auch schon bei klarem Wasser und Sonnenschein Mefos gefangen habe. Ein Grund deshalb nicht angeln zu gehen ist´s auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## kneew

@ll die jenigen die hier schon zum Fischen kamen euch n 'dickerchen Petri' gewünscht. Die letzten Tage war es hier ja nicht so sonderlich mit Angeln aber dafür ab Morgen und die kommenden Tage.. Jedenfalls ist mal etwas Ruhe auf der Ostsee.. So das man mit Schwung die Fliege weitwerfen kann klaro am Gew natürlich  ..
Mal gucken werde berichten.
Grüße


----------



## dirk.steffen

Ach heute ging das auch ;-)
Wind war etwas ungünstig, aber sonst bestes Angelwetter. Fisch gab es aber nicht


----------



## Ostseesilber

...bei mir auch nischt. Dicke Welle


----------



## Silvio.i

Heute bei mir auch wieder nix. An der Darsser Westküste war die Brühe einfach noch zu dick. Oder der Temperatursturz war Schuld. Oder ich hatte die falschen Köder. Oder, oder, oder...


----------



## Ostseesilber

...ich denke auch das es am Temperatursturz liegt...


----------



## inselkandidat

Meine (Vor) weinachtsforelle...! Für winterliche Verhältnisse ein schöner Moppel.

..
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 daneben gabs noch 6 weitere zwischen 40 und 50.

Die letzten gabs Freitag bei -2 grad..


----------



## LekkerVis

Uff! Schöner Fisch! was hat die, 60?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

inselkandidat schrieb:


> Meine (Vor) weinachtsforelle...! Für winterliche Verhältnisse ein schöner Moppel.
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daneben gabs noch 6 weitere zwischen 40 und 50.
> 
> Die letzten gabs Freitag bei -2 grad..


Dickes Petri von mir


----------



## Skott

inselkandidat schrieb:


> Meine (Vor) weinachtsforelle...! Für winterliche Verhältnisse ein schöner Moppel.
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daneben gabs noch 6 weitere zwischen 40 und 50.
> 
> Die letzten gabs Freitag bei -2 grad..


Petri, das ist ein toller Fisch mit losen Schuppen, der keinerlei Diskussionen auslöst oder zulässt!


----------



## inselkandidat

LekkerVis ..fast richtig , 63cm und in blendender Verfassung. Für Saisonstart ein wirklich ausergewöhnlicher Fisch!
_Allen ein guten _Rutsch in die eue Saison..


----------



## Rheinspezie

Skott schrieb:


> Petri, das ist ein *toller Fisch mit losen Schuppen, der keinerlei Diskussionen auslöst oder zulässt!*



Würde ich mal nich´ so laut herausPosaunen - für mich hat der Fisch klar Laichansatz und bei genauem Hinsehen einen leicht bräunlichen Schatten um´s linke

Krotum - in Kloakennähe. 

Nicht unverdächtig wie der wahre Spezie rasch erkennt...in jedem Falle unverzichtbare , weitere Expertise(n) einholen !




R.S.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Am besten keine Fotos Meer posten .........


----------



## ollidi

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> einen leicht bräunlichen Schatten


Liegt vielleicht an Deinem Monitor?

An meinem farbkalibriertem Eizo erkenne ich das nicht.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

genauso ist es Astreiner Fisch   der bei anderen zu Neid führt, von wegen Laichanfärbung


----------



## inselkandidat

Wollen mir hier FESTLANDTOURISTEN erzählen, wann ein Fisch blank oder gefärbt ist? Das ist ja zum Wiehern...


----------



## Lajos1

Hallo,

ich denke mal Rheinspezie hat seinen Beitrag ironisch gemeint .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Dann soll es so sein mit dem Herrn Rheinspezie .......... und ich beantrage abbitte


----------



## Mefourlauber

Toller Fisch, vom Feinsten  mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen!


----------



## buttweisser

Rheinspezi und ironisch? Der findet ständig an Fotos und bei anderen Anglern irgendwas Verdächtiges, was dringend zu hinterfragen ist.


----------



## tomxxxtom

Reihern Spezialist.


----------



## Koederschwund

Hallo Zusammen, 

mein erster Post hier im Forum und auch meine erste Forelle dieser Saison. 51cm lang und  auf  28g Spöket an der Rüganer Westküste gebissen. War verdammt frisch, aber der Einschlag und Drill sind es mehr als wert gewesen  
In 3,5 h der einzige Kontakt.... 
Die nächsten Tage sollen etwas wärmer werden - ich hoffe die Fische bringt das in Fresslaune und ich darf noch ein paar Fotos posten...

Petri Heil an alle anderen Mefojünger !


----------



## Skott

PETRI zu dem tollen Fisch!


----------



## dirk.steffen

Nachtrag noch vom 31.12.
Zu zweit waren wir an der offenen Küste, einer mit Fliege, einer mit Blech. Jeder hatte einen Nachläufer. Aber es gab ein super spannendes Naturerlebnis.
Als wir einen neuen Spot aufsuchen und am Ufer entlang gingen konnten wir schon immer einen Seehund sehen. Also schlechte Voraussetzungen zum Fische fangen  Als wir fast am Spot waren, schoß im Flachwasser mit einer ordentlichen Bugwelle der Seehund wie ein Torpede durch "unsere" Angelstelle. Nach ca. 200 Metern tauchte er wieder auf, und was soll man sagen? Erhatte knappe 50 cm Silber im Maul. Hatte dann doch ein wenig Probleme die Forelle zu verspeisen. Das war mal ein Erlebnis


----------

